# KinderKorner's ** Kid Pictures



## KinderKorner (Jan 11, 2012)

Well this is long overdue. I've been raising animals for years but I just never seem to keep up with blogging. Maybe putting updates and stuff on here will be easy enough to keep me motivated. 

I live in Southern IL right on the MO border. The climate is crazy, and is laughed at for being one of the most fickle places. I can go to sleep with 60 degree weather and rain, wake up to snow, then by noon be back in the 60's and sunny. Anyone in the midwest knows about the mud though. It's the worst.

I currently live with my parents, but I am getting married this fall and am looking for a small farm to call my own. (Without much luck.)

We live on a 12.4 acre farm, and I raise animals as a hobby. This year though I have to start breaking even or profit on the goats if I want to continue the hobby after marriage. 

I work as a Secretary or as I call it, as a personal slave.  I am in my 5th semester of school for a dual degree in Website and Graphic Design.

I have a herd of Kinder goats, 3 horses, a pet pig, 3 cats, and a ton of various breeds of chickens. Including but not limited to BLRW, SQ Light Brahmas, Bantam Cochins, Silkies, and RIR. I worked hard to build up the herd I have starting when I was young. 

My main passion is goats, and our farm name is Kinder Korner. My website is www.kinderkornergoats.com

I love to train animals, and have a gift of teaching tricks. When I was young I always wanted to work at a zoo or something. The pig, goats, horses and cats can all do tricks. I love to read but I don't have much free time for it.


44 Days until kidding starts!!!!  I can't wait. Kidding season is my favorite time of the year. Nothing cuter than a bunch of goat kids climbing around.

I will post anything I feel the urge to talk about here, hopefully I don't bore everyone too badly. I'll even try to get some pictures of my farm set up. (It's nothing special.) After I clean up a little of course.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the BYH section of journaling! I'll be reading!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm getting off work now, so hopefully I can go home and snap some pictures before dark.

Oh SmallFarmGirl I've been wanting to tell you I LOVE your siggy. That is so true!


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 11, 2012)

Looked at your website, its nice but the Soap and Bird links don't work.  I figured you just hadn't got any for sale yet.

I've had an interest in Kinders for a long time now, even before I got into this crazy Goat biz.  Is it true that Kinders have a high butterfat ratio for their size.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the journal section.  I look forward to reading yours.    Excited to be able to talk more about Kinders with you.  I went for it and reserved 2 doelings instead of just 1.  So now I have to keep my fingers crossed that the momma has girls.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 11, 2012)

77Herford I do not have a soap or bird page up yet. Still a work in progress. Soon hopefully.

Kinders have some of the highest butterfat of all goat breeds. They produce a lot for their size, and are easy to feed. 

Daisychick I'm so happy for you! I hope you get two great looking girls! Let me know how it goes.

So I tried to take pictures today. Note tried. It was cold, and all muddy from yesterday's rain and all the animals and pens looked so icky and pitiful. I'd be embarassed to show many off. No one looks impressive. But I promised so I got a few okay ones, and I will put up some old ones.

Lets talk about the first three does to kid. These girls are all going at the end of Feb.

First due to kid is Meg. 







She is ugly as all get out, a social outcast, and doesn't care for me. But she has pretty babies. haha. Plus it's not her fault she is ugly. I got her as a rescue. She was born on the coldest night of the year and wasn't found until hours later. (Wasn't born here.) By then she already had frostbite. We struggled for months to get her better. The vet told us to put her down because her legs were going to fall off. But in the end she lost half her ears, and her back legs have considerable damage, but she didn't not lose her bone. Her skin and some muscle came off and her legs were bent at an abnormal angle, but she pulled through like a champ and had such a will to live. Her skin has grown back but it isn't normal, it's very thin and oddly colored, her legs are improved after months of splinting but not straight, her ears are ugly, her teats are a little abnormal, and she grew scurs. (Then lost one.) But she seems to live happily here. She gets along pretty well for being handicapped. Her babies are very nice, and she doesn't seem to be in pain so she will live out the rest of her days here. 

Next up is Lily. She is a very pretty doe with a shy and sweet personality. She always has adorable babies and has a very nice looking udder. We were looking forward to her babies this year. But sadly while I was on vacation my mom let her out and didn't realize that our pygmy buck was also out, and well.... Now we are going to have some very cute pet babies born.  Oh well. They will be cute, and already reserved so I guess it's okay.






(Don't look at the old mower in the picture. We just pulled it out of the woods and they liked to fully check it out.)


Then is Angeliese.  My little love. She doesn't look like much in this terrible picture but she is big, and beautiful, and a doll. She has got a smooth rump, which is something Kinders struggle with. This girl was the Jr. Grand Champion at the MO state fair, and won best doe in show. I think it's a biggest Kinder show in the US. She even put up a good fight in a meat show I competed her in with all Boers.  I'm soooo looking forward to her babies. She better have a girl in there. Two would be better. haha.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 11, 2012)

This is part of the girls barn stall. This side is 10' x 20', the other side is 10' x 10'. The manger works for the most part. Goatie the herd queen and her two kids usually hog the entire thing. The other goats eat somewhere else unless goatie is out. (She runs free most of the time.) It also wastes quite a bit, but it just goes to bedding which is okay, or we pull out the stuff they don't want and feed it to the horses.






Random Rhode Island Red & Blue Laced Red Wyandotte cross rooster who needs to go to a new home.






Can't forget Goatie. First goat, herd queen, spoiled "dog" who sleeps on the porch and hates all animals including goats except her children. She also happens to be the fattest.... and isn't pregnent. 






This is the real reason I can't get any pictures. It's hard to get body shots when all I ever have in the camera lens is a goat face. 






Leon the pet wether and son of Goatie that will maybe be used for a cart goat if I ever get the time to finish his training.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 13, 2012)

Yesterday was fun...  

It dropped from 55 degrees to 17 degrees with high wind putting the wind chill at -2. 

-2 feels sooo cold when it was 55 the day before.

We got a snow over night, and the wind was so high it blew it all around. In the morning the poor girls were covered in snow inside the barn freezing. The top of their stall has lots of open cracks because it is an old rotten barn that is slowly getting fixed. The snow blew right in. So we then spent a good while trying to nail up a large tarp over all the holes. The wall is solid until about 6 feet up. So I had a ladder and was trying to cover the last 6ft while holding onto a spread out tarp. It was like a parachute with the winds and was a big battle to get it up there. We finally nailed it down and put some bricks along the bottom to keep it from blowing off. 

This morning they are a lot warmer and the tarp hasn't moved. Note to self, we need to fix the outside barn wall next. 


Then the boys have an old leaning outhouse we have converted to a shed for them, but we have been working on a bigger and better house for a couple weeks now. It was suppose to be done days ago but dad has went way overboard and made it way sturdier than it means to be. He primed and painted several coats onto 1 inch think plywood. Put that on the outside of a 2" x 6" board frame. Stuffed all 6" with insulation, then put another painted inch plywood on the inside making the walls about 8 inches think.  That is way over kill for me. His job has taken weeks. I could have slapped something up in a couple days. It might not have looked as good, but geez. Now we got a surprise snow and drop in temperature and the house is sitting there without a roof on yet. 

I have to say I like the snow better than the mud though. Even if I have to break water. 

Chickens are all bedded down and seem fine, even if they hate walking through it they don't seem cold. Horses don't seem to care one way or the other.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 16, 2012)

So I'm getting married in Oct.

We have paid for everything with cash so we have no credit.

DF also doesn't have a job right now although he has been looking with little success. 

My requirement to getting a house is I have to have at least 1 acre. But because we live in prime farm area land is soooo expensive and no one sells. It just gets passed down into familes. 

We have been searching for a house with no luck.

Well mom has tossed around the idea of letting me purchase the 3.3 acre field from her on the side of our house because we don't use it anyway. Dad says no. But it's possible. They did buy the farm so I could have a horse when I was a kid. I have paid for all the animals, feed, fencing, building materials. I thought I was going to get the farm when I grew up, but dad has gotten attached. 

 We had laughed about it before, and DF said no way. He doesn't want to live that close to my parents. But as the wedding is getting closer and no luck with finding land or a house mabe it isn't such a bad idea. We could get it really cheap, and build a small metal building house. We'd have to look into prices to be sure. But we have friends that do all kinds of trades, and we could do some ourselves. We can get a metal shed built for under $10000. It seems like we could turn it into a house for less than 50 thousand extra. If so, that would be great for us and for sure in our price range. Plus some of my animals could continue to graze the fields they are in now, and if we wanted to go on vacation or anything my parents could easily take care of them. 

Does anyone have experience at the cost of turning a metal shed frame into a house? It's quite popular in this area. They go up all the time.

Here is a picture of our entire farm at the time.  I think I missed some more woods to the right, but thats not important. The large field towards the left is where my does currently live.






The purple line is where mom would consider spliting it for me.





This is a closer view of the area I could have. With some ideas drawn on it for a layout plan.

What does everyone think?


----------



## daisychick (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it would be wonderful.   When I was younger I would of said NO WAY to living next to my parents, but as I get older I think it would be nice to live closer to them.   It would be handy to have someone next door that could do the animal chores when you are gone.  I know a lot of people who put up the metal buildings and make them into homes.  I don't know anything about building but I have seen some really nice outcomes from it.  I hope your plans come together and you get the home you want.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll have about 10-20 does probably. With around 2-4 bucks. Mom will keep the rest of the herd at her house, which would be great because we can share bucks. 

I'll also keep my old horse, and perhaps one more horse until I can sell her. 

The horses and goats will be kept in smaller pens because they tend to kill everything they are allowed free to. Then I would have 4 pastures for rotational grazing. With the biggest one probably being about an acre. 

The grey area around the front and side is a road that has to be left open for the farmer that owns the field beside us because it's the only way in. It's just a dirt tractor road. 

The orange parts are gates.

I think with this set up the trees and barn would block my parents house from my house for the most part. So we wouldn't be too close. 

At least with this I know my neighbors are friendly.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

I think that is great! I hope that it all works out for you. Congrats on getting married. :bun Please keep us updated. Do you have any pictures of your animals, well that you would want to share?


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah. Thats the problem. I'm an only child and my mom is very much attached. I can imagine waking up and finding her making breakfast in my kitchen.  She has promised me she wouldn't be that way. But I think differently. DF is not okay with that. So if we could sort out that I think I'd be a great idea. 

I have put a couple pictures. I'm at work right now, but when I get home maybe I can find some old pictures of some of the herd.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it a wonderful plan.  And as long as you and Mom sit down and talk about your space vs her space, I don't think you will have a problem.  

I did it for years with my MIL next door.  Actually shared a garden (her lot was bigger).  All she cared about was making sure she got her half of the tomatoes. lol

Wishing you all the luck with your new plans.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Yeah. Thats the problem. I'm an only child and my mom is very much attached. I can imagine waking up and finding her making breakfast in my kitchen.  She has promised me she wouldn't be that way. But I think differently. DF is not okay with that. So if we could sort out that I think I'd be a great idea.
> 
> I have put a couple pictures. I'm at work right now, but when I get home maybe I can find some old pictures of some of the herd.


 Yeah that would be a hard thing to deal with. Waking up your mom being there. If it works out, hopefully she will be able to stay at her house, until you and your DF invite her over. If you don't mind me asking, do your parent's and DF get along? I hope so. Oh I would love to see some of the pictures. If it's a pain, I understand. Have a great day at work. Take care. Sending best wishes your way.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh they more than get along. 

If he isn't over here for a couple days both parents will be asking where he is, and he is often invited to join us for dinner and not by me.  This morning mom already commented that she is making orange chicken for Lucas tonight. I didn't know that he was coming over. 

Our familes get along really well. His sister is actually my best friend, I call his mother mom. 

Thats the problem. I can see my mom and dad visiting every day. 

But I guess thats what door locks are for. haha.

The more I think about the better of an idea I think it is. We would get to build a house just the way wewant, and we can pay for it over time.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Oh they more than get along.
> 
> If he isn't over here for a couple days both parents will be asking where he is, and he is often invited to join us for dinner and not by me.  This morning mom already commented that she is making orange chicken for Lucas tonight. I didn't know that he was coming over.
> 
> ...


That's great news! It makes it nice when everyone gets along great! I'm happy for you. Hopefully everyone will be on board with it.  Yes, door locks work great!  I know what you mean about him being invited and you not knowing about it. My mom used to do the same thing. She loved making the thing's that he loved to eat too. I think it was because she always wanted a son. it's nice though, knowing that your parent's love the guy your with. So I can relate with you on that one. Good luck, and please let us know what happens.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 23, 2012)

After talking to family again DF said no way to living next to my parents and no way to living in a "barn."

Father said no way to selling some of his land.

Gr. Men. 

Still looking for DF a job and for a house.

I found the perfect house a couple weeks ago. I found it the first day it was on the market, called the agent to set up a showing and she said it was already sold.  I knew it was perfect. I'm still sad about it. 

What we are leaning towards at the current time is just to bite the bullet and purchase a 5 or 6 acre lot. Makes big payments on it and get the ammount down as much as we can. Then in a few months take out another loan and build a metal house. DF has said he would live in one if he had to. I personally love them. We would probably have to rent somewhere awhile we were paying down the first loan. But my parents still have our old house we moved out of several years ago that they are trying to sell. If by chance it's not sold by then, we could live in that for super cheap or free.  It would be bad for them not to sell, but good for me. haha. 

Overall it would cost more than we could afford, or want to pay. But since we could get two smaller loans and spread them out a little we could probably manage it. 

Plus what is better than getting a brand new house just how you want it, plus 6 acres! 

My only fear is a won't be able to talk DF into building a nice barn.  I guess I can wait on that for a while.

College has started up again, and I already want to stop. I hope I can make it through.

On a good note only 31 days until kidding begins!! 

And I sold a buckling that I've had offered for a couple months. Although they aren't getting him until like may. So he is still here taking up room and eating. ugh.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 25, 2012)

Bad news on the acreage I was looking at. I thought I had finally found the place, but it had some deed restrictions. The agent sent me the deed restrictions today and what I got was a huge surprise. 

It was about 10+ pages long. 

It had such a list of rules I couldn't even understand half of them, but some of the big ones I remember.

No livestock, only dogs and cats allowed, but no dogs that bark, growl, snarl, howl, or generally disrupt the peace. No breeding any animals, or selling them. 
Your  house must be over 1500 sq feet. Only one other building allowed. Which could only be used as a garage, and had to hold no more than 3 cars. It had to be at under 1000 sq feet, and have only metal siding. 

I mean it was stupid. It went on to say what kind of roofing you could have, how long of a driveway, what kind of landscaping, ect...

And all of this was for a lot that right now is being farmed for corn.  

It was out in the middle of no where, surrounded by fields. No one is ever going to be okay with those rules. That's probably why it hasn't sold for the couple years it's been offered.

I talked to the agent and apparently deed restrictions are common in this area. Our county has a rule that you can't build houses on less than 30 acres, unless it's been subdivided, or already has a house. So basicly every small acreage lot I'm going to find is going to have stupid subdivision rules. gr.

Our old house has a big field behind it. I thought we could talk the neighbor into selling a couple acres, and I could buy the house from my parents. Well we talked to her a couple months ago and she said she'd love to sell us some land.... At 14 thousand an acre. 

I think I'm doomed to not have land or animals. 

I found a double wide on 5 acres. We could live in that while we build a new house. But it's 35 minutes away, and I'm just not sure I want to drive that much everyday for my job.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 27, 2012)

Ahh. Yesterday morning I went to feed the critters. I was feeding the horses and the bucks were crying so I turned to give them some food and Jacob my adorable and sweet pygmy buck is laying flat on the ground in the rain, stiff legged. I thought he was dead.  I run as fast as I can to the pen and the tears are already flowing. I get in and get close to pick him up and he opens his mouth and cries at me.  He's alive! I scoop him up fast and battled 6 bucks out the gate. I put him in his own pen and he falls down when I set him on the ground. I noticed how skinny and weak he is. I don't even know what happened.

He has no runny nose, and he has been perfectly fine. 

But I have noticed lately when I fed the boys hay he hasn't been eating with them much. But he is super spoiled and stands at the gate and cries for grain all the time so I thought he was just begging and when I would go inside I assumed he went back to eating hay with the other boys. Apparently not, and we didn't notice him loosing weight through all the fur. 

His eyelids are whiter than I have ever seen. 

There is two things I think it could be.

#1 His old owner gave his goats medicine and wormer every month as preventative. I think that is stupid and we do not do that here and all our goats are healthy and we only worm as needed, i think treating all the time makes the effects of the wormer and medicine not work anymore. Maybe because he was so used to medicine and wormer he just doesn't have the resistance my goats have. But we have had him almost a year and a half already....

#2 He is getting to spoiled on grain and is just too picky to eat hay anymore. He begs all day for grain, and he only picks through his hay. It might have made him sick and he just got a worm overload. 

He ate a little handful of grain.  And I gave him some hay which he just barely nibbled and sniffed. He is super friendly and looks like he wants help. He practically climbs into my lap. I got wormer down him, red cell, and probios. 

Today he is still very weak. He tripped on his house and fell down on his side and I had to help him up. He is just barely nibbling his hay but if you give him grain he gobbles it up. We are going to have to do something about that. 

He is in with a little buckling, and I'm hoping he starts eating hay again. Will continue doing red cell, and get some vit b down him. Please pray for my little guy. He is for sure a favorite around here.

I want to cut off his grain so he goes back to eating his hay, but he is so thin and sick I hate to take away his only source of food.

I feel so bad that I didn't notice he was sick. But honestly he seemed fine until yesterday. Even now he seems okay, just very weak. But he is still bright eyed, and friendly, and still crying for grain. He is chewing his cud which is good.

We have had terrible weather here lately. It is 50 one day and 20 the next, it's been raining fora week, and there is standing water on the ground. Today no rain so far, but now I think we are calling for snow. 

It will take a long time to get his blood count back up to normal. Please pray that he begins eating again and that he pulls through. 

It freaked me out, and I was worried all my other goats were in as bad as shape as him, but after eyelid checks, everyone else is fine. So I don't know what is going on with his little guy.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow - poor guy . . . hope he starts eating his hay like a good boy and gets stronger.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 30, 2012)

Update on Jacob, or oompa loompa as we call him. (He is tiny and has a very deep voice)

He has been getting red cell everyday, and 2 days ago he got a snotty nose and was rattling inside. Well we lost our other pygmy buck from the same place a couple years ago in 2 days from pneumonia so we went ahead and gave him antibiotics to be on the safe side. We usually don't like to treat if we don't have to, but he is already weak, and didn't want to take the chance. His nose has mostly cleared up, he is doing a little better i'd say. He still has pale eyelids, and he is still thin. But these things take time. He eats his grain with gusto, but he is still being picky about the hay. I have seen him nibbling a little more today and yesterday. So I'm hoping he will start eating again. I'm so glad I noticed him going down hill in time. He's not over the mountain yet, but he is getting there. 

Only 24 days until kidding starts! I'm so excited. I'm seeing the start of some udders, and saggy bellies. I went out checked a doe we sold a few months ago and gave her CDT and BOSE shots for the lady. The lady was very happy when I noticed her udder building and confirmed she was pregnent. The other doeling we sold her looks great. I regret selling her, as we probably won't be breeding her mother again after this year. She has a great looking topline and build. She has said she love to sell us back a baby or trade though.  So I'm more than happy. 

More good news. I've went ahead and bought two bred does from a Kinder Breeder in WI. They are half sisters to my nice doe Lily, and my spotted doe Celeste and they are bred to one of the most beautiful and nice looking Kinder Bucks I have ever seen.  I'll be getting them mid march, and I can barely wait. 

Plus we may be trading some doelings in the summer, I've reserved a spotted baby from the same nice buck. 






Here is the mama I reserved a baby out of. She is young here. 







He is the buck the does are all bred to as a baby.  I'm sure his level  topline will be a great improvement to my herd. 






Look at this udder!! This is the grandma to both of the does I am getting, and to the spotted doeling above. 


All these pictures are not mine, they belong to Prickle Patch Farm. She has some nice looking goats, and it's amazing how closely related our herds are. I have some full siblings to her bucks, some offspring of her does, and other relations. I discovered her while looking for some more goats from my nice lines. The Kinder goat gene pool is pretty small, which I why I am introducing some 1st generations this year. 

http://sites.google.com/site/prickerpatch/goats

Here is her website to see more!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 30, 2012)

SO JEALOUS!!  I want my Kinders to be born.    Why must I wait, I want them NOW!     I love the spotted baby momma and really love the baby daddy too!!   When you start having babies born I am going to go crazy wishing I lived closer and could get some.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 30, 2012)

I know how that is. I'm already going crazy from waiting for babies to be born.

I'm also a little worried after the tragic death of Sara Rabbit. I always get anxious at the start of kidding season, then once a few healthy babies hit the ground I always calm down. But I've never lost a mama until now, so  I'm extra worried. But also excited.

It's always a thrill for me to see what comes out. And this year I have 5 FF's due, plus 2 more that will be bred for fall so it's going to be really neat seeing what I get. 

 Praying for doelings. I've got a huge long waiting list on doelings, and I'd hate to disappoint someone. Including me.  I want does. 

I'm looking forward to bringing home my two new does. They should be due right around the time some of my other does are, so it works out great. 

If all else fails and I get a huge amount of bucklings, a breeder in WI has already given me rights to any extra doelings I need to fill orders. Which is great. It's always nice having friends in the goat business.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe Jacob is finally over the hill. 

Yesterday he was actually eating hay with the same gusto as the other goats. He's got a long road to full recovery but he isn't on the verge of death now. 

I found 7.5 acres for sale about 20 minutes from me. No restrictions. But it's almost twice our price range. :/ I'll keep looking I guess.

Did I mention it's only 23 days until kidding starts!!

Yay for babies!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 5, 2012)

Busy day today. Went to bed at midnight, woke up at 6 and went to church at 7. Got home at 12 and spend 2 hours working hard to clean out my silkie pen. A couple came at 2 to look at the silkies. They decided to go ahead and take all of them. There was 9 hens and 7 roosters. For $200.  That may seem like a lot, but not when I've invested over $1000 into them, these were nice birds from show stock. I paid $150 for ONE of the roosters. Oh well. Some were ratty from outdoor life, and they were just eating food and taking up room. So they had to go. Wish I could have gotten more, but I'm glad I don't have to deal with it anymore. 

Now to relax for a few minutes then catch up on homework and go back to work at 6. 

Can't wait for babies.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 5, 2012)

Stinks that you had to take such a hit.  I have found it works that way sometimes.  I just take the enjoyment I got out of it and call it even (or if not enjoyment, then the learning experience to never do that again!)

I will be staying tuned for kidding time and baby photos!  I am a touch anxious about this year since it is my first year and I have a lot of FFs.   But my babies aren't due till April, so untill then I will be watching everyone else and getting more and more excited/anxious


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep. I won't be getting into silkies again any time soon. Even if they were cute, they were way too much work.

Getting rid of the silkies did open up three pens. One of which got filled with brooder chicks 5 minutes later. haha. I think i'll leave the other 2 empty over winter, less pens to water. 



I know what you mean about being anxious. I will have at least 9  First Fresheners this year. 

And after loosing my biggest and one of my best does this year kidding, I'm a bit nervous. 

I'm also excited to see what I get. Hoping for a nice buck and a couple does to keep. 

But praying for the best, and for girls.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought I would add some pictures of some of the girls.

They aren't very good, the sun was in the worst possible place, and I was in a hurry and they weren't cooperating. 

But I figured I needed to put something up.






First up is Meg. She is ugly as a troll.  But don't judge her. She makes beautiful straight babies. All her problems are purely cosmetic from frost bite damage as a baby. 






I've never seen her get this big before. Usually you can't even tell she was pregnent. Both times her babies just popped out one day. haha. She has no udder at this point. 

Next is Lily. She is a pretty girl with the sweetest face and a good udder that is a dream to milk. 






Not the best picture, but you get the idea. I think she was taking a deep breath cause her hip is sticking out, but she is anything but skinny. She has got an udder building.






She has really thick course fur, so does all her babies. I guess she gets it from the pygmy side.






The other one going this month is Angeliese. My loud mouth baby who is so snuggly and adorable. Not to mention she was Jr. Grand Champion at the MO state fair and best doe in the kinder show.  She has a great topline, but she is running like a crazy person in this picture. Silly goat. 






I love my Angie. 

Now for some extra pictures.

Lily's face, with her ears all cocked up. 







Lily's baby Jasmine from last year. She is soooo cute. And soo wooly. You can see she has the same trademark face that Lily passes down to all her babies. 







Lily's granddaughter Delilah. Same face! It looks like she could be her baby. Same roan coloring too.






Side shot of Delilah. Got to love those ears.  Thats something her momma passes on. Sorry her butt looks all high in this picture. I had to get what I could take. She wanted her face in every shot. 






Thats her big sister in the background. They are a year apart. But they love each other and are best buds. They look incredibly similar although Deilah is more dainty, and Ellie is a huge CHUNK.  They aren't full sisters, but very close. They are 75% the same blood-lines or something like that. 

I'll have to post a picture of her momma's ears so you can see where she gets it from.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.211679792260811.46342.211679018927555&type=3


 I hope this link works. It's momma's adorable ears.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 6, 2012)

They are all sooo pretty.  I can't wait to get some Kinders!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh I forgot to add that Meg's baby, Maggie from 2 years ago is also bred and she is actually due the day before Meg. She isn't at our farm anymore, but she was when I bred her. She is bred to the same buck as her momma and she should have some nice babies. I'm sure I'll get pictures of her too.  We will be taking the babies to get disbudded at the same time as ours, so i'll make sure i'll snap some.

I'm hoping for girls out of Meg again this year. She had twin doelings last time, and a single doeing the time before that so I'm betting on boys. But I haven't kept any babies from her and I'd really like a doe. We probably won't be breeding Meg anymore. We used a hand milker called MaggieDans when we first started milking on her, and it didn't have a pressure gauge. We didn't know it would cause problems. But it sucked so hard it broke down her teats inside. They are huge now, so big that little new borns have trouble getting their mouth on them and we have to milk them out quite a bit. They are low hanging, and are extremely hard to milk too, you have to apply a LOT of pressure to get anything out and I think it hurts her. Her babies have no trouble after a day or two. But we had a lot of trouble at first. We'll see how it goes this time and then decide. They were doing much better last year after the babies grew up on her. But it's just not worth it if it hurts her. 

I wanted to add that it's not genetic. She had completely normal lovely teats before we used the milker on her. I know it's my fault and I feel so bad. But the damage is already done. I know better than to use one of those ever again.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful girls. They look like they're smuggling lots of baby goats in there.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 7, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Beautiful girls. They look like they're smuggling lots of baby goats in there.


I certainly hope so. I have 3 reservations on Angie alone. :/ But I think she just has two in there. 

I've got a crazy amount of kid orders. 

I think they will each have two, Lily _might_ have three in there. Most of that round look is just fat.  Kinders are very plump. 

I'll add a picture of my herd queen's belly when I get home. It will show you what I mean. 


Sadly Lily's babies are going to just be pygmy mutts. Jacob my Reg. Pygmy happened to sneak out while Lily was running free. Darn goat. I'm sure they will be adorable though. And I always have people wanting pets or wethers, so it will all work out okay. 

This year we are going to wether a lot more bucklings. I don't want to be passing on bucks that aren't top quality with my name on them. Hopefully I will get a nice spotted buck from my Nubians. That is what I am hoping for the most. Just one good looking buck, and healthy mommas and babies is all I want this year.

Of course lots and lots of doelings would be great too.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 8, 2012)

15 DAYS until kidding! 


I'm really wanting to shave udders now. I think it's lots of fun, and I'll be able to see changes easier. I kept telling myself that it's too soon, but if I do it now the worst that could happen would be that it grows back out and I have to do it again. haha

I think I'll shave them today or tomorrow. Depends if I get off work before dark today. 

I can't wait for babies. It's been almost a year since the last ones. 

I sold several of my bred does, one turned out just being fat, and the other one died during kidding. So there went my fall season. 


Tinkerbelle has got an udder building. But she isn't suppose to be due for months yet. Last year she built an udder then it just went away and she wasn't actually bred. She's so fat I can't tell. Hopefully she is bred. I wouldn't be upset if she took at one of her earlier breedings and she has them sooner either. But a part of me thinks she still isn't due for months yet if she is even bred.

Most of them I am for sure, but 4 of the does I just can't tell yet. I really want to send some samples to biotracking. I just might, but I hate to waste the money. Then again it would be better to find out now so I can rebreed them.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 10, 2012)

It's been snowing all morning but it's 34 outside so it's just melting right now.

Everyone is doing good. 

13 Days until kidding starts! I'm shaving udders on saturday. I'll try to get some updated pictures then.


I haven't really kept track of my spendings and earnings of my animals over the years. But since I'm getting married and am going to be dirt poor I figured i really need to start writing stuff down. So to help me to remember and keep from slacking off i think I'd be great if I posted what I spent and earned on animals on here. It might help someone who is wanting animals to see what the real costs are too.

When I get home I will find all my costs for the year and post them. I think I'm about $400 in the hole already.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay. So at this time the numbers aren't _as_ bad as I thought.  

But they are still pretty bad. But the bright side is I haven't sold any kids yet, so that will bring in lots of money.

The down side is I bought a lot of hay in Dec. So I haven't had to buy any yet, so I don't have't had to put that in the budget for this year. But if your serious they've actually been eating about $7 worth of hay a day.... Which is like $300 more dollars. But I'm not going to count it until I actually buy more.

So here is the figures so far for Jan, and Feb.








Putting me at $260 in the hole. MFA is what the feedstore is called, if anyone is wondering. 

What does your budget look like this year?


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 10, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Okay. So at this time the numbers aren't _as_ bad as I thought.
> 
> But they are still pretty bad. But the bright side is I haven't sold any kids yet, so that will bring in lots of money.
> 
> ...


What a cute budget.  I wish my numbers were so few.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 10, 2012)

Trust me, they come up fast. I kind of merged some of the expensives together, and I haven't counted hay yet. But I'm really going to try my best to keep costs down this year. I have to, or the critters have to go.

Honestly my goats more than pay for theirselves. It's the 3 horses that eat up my money.

And the 150 chickens.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 10, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Trust me, they come up fast. I kind of merged some of the expensives together, and I haven't counted hay yet. But I'm really going to try my best to keep costs down this year. I have to, or the critters have to go.
> 
> Honestly my goats more than pay for theirselves. It's the 3 horses that eat up my money.
> 
> And the 150 chickens.


Yeah, its amazing how much those birds can put away.  Mine have been paying for themselves for a little while now.  My Dairy Goats are just starting to pay their way.  My horses don't really pay their way either.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 10, 2012)

I have probably 75 started birds that will be sold soon. So hopefully I will make back some of the money for feed. But I doubt I'll break even. I just have too many. Although since the silkies are gone that cuts down on a lot of the waste.

Now if I could just get rid of a horse. :/

My horses eat more than my entire herd of goats everyday and produce nothing.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 11, 2012)

It's the day to shave udders, and trim hooves and work outside and it's a windy 15 degrees outside. It's bitter when we've been in the 50's or 60's nearly all month. 

Of course it had to get cold when I needed to do stuff outside.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 11, 2012)

I got the shots, and hoof trimming, and udder shaving done. Plus gace Jacob and Roosevelt their 2nd round of worming.

It's 15 degrees outside and super windy and cold. My fingers were so frozen I couldn't do a good shave job. Plus the goats were cranky and all stompy and I can't say I blame them. So I apologize in advance for bad pictures and bad shave jobs. haha. I will be redoing them in a week or so once their udders get bigger. 







Lily's is the biggest so far. This is her 4th freshening. 






Meg's is just starting. 4th freshening






Angeliese's is barely even there. She is such a brat about everything. I don't know why I love her so much.  She screamed through walking on the lease, and hoof trimming, and shaving. She was jumping and stomping.  But she can be so snuggly and cute sometimes. 

None of them have much going on. I'm sure they will start filling up soon though.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 14, 2012)

We got an inch or two of snow last night. But it's already above freezing and I believe it's going to get back up in the 50's today or tomorrow. Looks like good weather this week so I'm hoping it's still nice when the babies are born. Can't wait. 9 more days. 


I'm curious to what Lily's babies will look like. I bet they will have bug eyes. 

Planning on keeping a doeling from Angie and Meg hopefully. So I hope Meg has 2 girls, and Angie had 2 girls and 1 boy. haha. A girl can dream.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 15, 2012)

What I goal I hope to reach this year is to get a nice buck. I'm hoping for a good 1st gen from my Nubians, or a buckling from the bred does I am getting but we will see. My bucks have served me well but as my herd improves and my knowledge I see faults that I would like to improve on. 

I feel I'm heading in the right direction with my does, but my bucks seem not up to par with them. It could be just because I have been seeing them for months with their winter woolies and all tucked up and shivering.

I'm anxious for warm weather to get here so I can muscle them up and see just what I have to work with. 

I reduced my doe herd last year quite a bit, and I am happy with what I choose to save. (Wish I had a few more. haha)

This year is going to be buck reduction. I have 7 right now.  1 is sold, but he isn't shaping into something I like so I may wether him and let them pick a different buck. 

1 I'm really liking but we will see what happens in the warm weather, and when his first babies are born this month.

I'm ready for winter to be over.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> What I goal I hope to reach this year is to get a nice buck.


Me too!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 17, 2012)

Lily's and Angeliese's udders are starting to bloom. I'm so excited. Angelieses teats are pretty short though so hopefully they will get longer as she fills more. Meg's udder isn't doing much. I thought it got pretty big last time, so hopefully it will start filling soon.

Angeliese is  going to be a holy terror on the milk stand. Everytime I try to touch her udder she bucks and screams. 


Ellie one of my other younger does is a perfect angel and just squats when you scratch her belly or udder. Why can't my Angie be good like that. Can't wait for all my FF babies. Expecting great things this year.

Oh I spent $105 more dollars on animal food yesterday. So now I am minus $365. 

I'm going to have to buy hay soon too.  Yikes.

1 week until kidding! Yahoo!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 18, 2012)

Well the rain has finally stopped. So I attempted to take some pictures of my adorable little cochins. The hens all ran into the house, but I managed to trap the three roosters outside.  So I got a lot of pictures to share. They are beautiful fluffy little things, great broodies, and they lay a lot.

The poor roosters thought I was going to kill them so they are on high alert. Their necks are all stretched up and an many of the pictures you can see they are trying to climb the wall, but you'll get to see how pretty they are. 

I have one Mille Fleur, and 2 Mille Fleur/Blue Mottled mixes. Trying to improve type a little and add the blue color to the mille.

Both of the younger ones started out the same color, then as they got older, one of them lighten incredibly. I thought it was splash, but I think it's actually just an extremely mottled blue. Whatever it is it's really neat.






Here is the two brothers. Big color difference.






Daddy bird. He is a BEAUTIFUL dark red color. 





"Make sure you get my good side."











"Are you checking out my butt?"

Then we have the darker rooster. He was crazy. Poor guy I think I just about gave him a heart attack. 






I named this one the drive by stink eye.















"Does this picture make my butt look big?"





Pretty Mille chest.

You can see how fluffy and wide they are much better when I wasn't all up in their business and freaking them out.






If I can talk my Fiance into letting me borrow his telephoto lens one day I'll get much better pictures. 

Well thats all my cochin boys. I'll try to go take some hen pictures after my batteries charge back up.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 18, 2012)

Just found this picture in my email of some of the 6 month old babies someone has that I hatched. They sure do mature beautifully.

I'm getting sick. :/ I've had a head ache since yesterday but I thought it was because I was tired. But I slept 9 hours and I've still got it. Plus aches, a sore throat,  and a runny nose. Oh joy. I just got over being sick a few weeks ago, and then a few weeks before that. I've never been sick 3 times in 3 or 4 months before. Usually I get sick once a year. *sigh*

Oh well. Life must go on. I have to get some work done before I get anymore pictures. But I'll try my best. It's hard to get motivated when I feel like crap.

Oh and this morning I guess one of my bucks got out, so my family just stuck him in with Jacob and Roosevelt who are in a seperate pen right now until Jacob gets stronger. I found them this morning. Jacob and Jasper had been head butting probably for hours. (Not in a mean way, just playfully) But Jasper broke a scur off, and cut Jacobs head and there is blood all over the house, and pen, and them, and even poor Roosvelt. 

Just what Jacob didn't need. I'm finally getting his eyelids less pale, and now he busts his head open and bleeds out all the weeks of work I have put in him.  I want to kick Jaspers butt. I hope he didn't work himself up too much.


----------



## elevan (Feb 18, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> I'm getting sick. :/ I've had a head ache since yesterday but I thought it was because I was tired. But I slept 9 hours and I've still got it. Plus aches, a sore throat,  and a runny nose. Oh joy. I just got over being sick a few weeks ago, and then a few weeks before that. I've never been sick 3 times in 3 or 4 months before. Usually I get sick once a year. *sigh*
> 
> Oh well. Life must go on. I have to get some work done before I get anymore pictures. But I'll try my best. It's hard to get motivated when I feel like crap.


Know how you feel.  I've been sporting a headache and sore throat for several hours now myself.  Sure makes you miserable.





> Oh and this morning I guess one of my bucks got out, so my family just stuck him in with Jacob and Roosevelt who are in a seperate pen right now until Jacob gets stronger. I found them this morning. Jacob and Jasper had been head butting probably for hours. (Not in a mean way, just playfully) But Jasper broke a scur off, and cut Jacobs head and there is blood all over the house, and pen, and them, and even poor Roosvelt.
> 
> Just what Jacob didn't need. I'm finally getting his eyelids less pale, and now he busts his head open and bleeds out all the weeks of work I have put in him.  I want to kick Jaspers butt. I hope he didn't work himself up too much.


Those scurs do bleed a lot!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful cochins!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty birds.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 19, 2012)

I took a couple of the hens, but frankly I'm too tired and busy to upload them right now. 

The girls are doing fine. I watched them for a while and I seen movement in both lily and meg. Poor lily was flipping her head around everytime thinking one of the other goats was bugging her. haha. Angie's and Lily's udders are looking good. None of them are as full as I would expect, so we'll see what happens.

I'm still not convinced Amorette and Maleigha my nubians are bred. They are due in april and they are as skinny as rails.  Maybe I'm just used to seeing fatties. I hope they are bred. I'm so excited about their babies. They get picked on a lot, and are not very smart. They eat really slow and are picky, I don't know how to make them gain weight. Not sure about Celeste my only spotted kinder either. gr. I bred her 2 or 3 times last year and she didn't take. I assumed she took the last time, or at least thats what I'm hoping. 

Ellie is due in may and she looks huge. She has always been a chunk, but she looks just as big or bigger than Angie who is due in less than a week. I bred her, and she would be due the same day as meg. But she came back into heat later and got rebred for may. She has no udder to speak of, so I think she is just fat.

I may just have to fork out the money for biotracking. I hate not knowing if they are bred.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 19, 2012)

So the lady we are getting the bred does from called yesterday and said they are bred and ready to be picked up anytime. 

I'm not really sure how great they are. She only had young pictures, but they come from some awesome stock, they are half sisters to my beautiful Lily, and honestly I bought him because of the buck they are bred to. I'm hoping for some nice babies. 

I got them really cheap, so if I decide I don't like them I will keep the babies and sell them on. It's a win win. I can easily make my money back.

Sadly all my pens are full because of Jacob. So I'll either have to wait a little while, or do some rearranging. hmm


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is some of the girls as they grazed today.







Tinkerbelle. She is beautiful, and HUGE. I love her big boned build, and nice topline. Sadly she isn't registered. :/ The Kinder Goat Breeders Association has no %'s so she can never make registered babies even though her babies would be 75%. I like to sell her babies for people who want the kinders on the cheaper budget. 






Celeste is my only spotted kinder. She was pretty wild for the longest time, but she has finally calmed down and loves people just like everyone else.






Amorette one of my spotted nubs. Her momma was a Perm. Grand Champ. and a 5* milker. The breeder has won the IL state fair ADGA every year she has attended.  Amorette was a quad from her best and favorite doe. Sadly the doe died about two weeks after kidding, and Amorette wouldn't take to a bottle. So she is a little behind in growth, and she is a little bunched in the body. She has some great genetics going on, and she is already beginning to catch up to normal size. 

Sadly all three of these does are some of the ones I'm not sure are bred. :/ I really want babies from them. I think I'm going to get a preg test from bio tracking when I send the blood in for CAE testing as soon as I can come up with the money.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 20, 2012)

They are all sooo pretty.   I want Kinders and most of all I want spotted Kinders.    Must have them.   Must have them.     I posted on my journal about the breeders I am trying to get babies from.  One is a doe from Covenant Ranch in Kansas and the other one is from the lady who has 2 of Jan (from NM) does, but she is not sure she wants to sell any this year.    So hard to find any around here.   I wish the Kinder association would let you do % registrations.   I think Tinkerbelle is beautiful!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 20, 2012)

I seen your post I just hadn't been able to reply. 

Hoping she has some girls for you! I'm sure you'll love them.

Fiance has already promised me he'd take me on he road trip to Jans whenever she is ready to sell me her buck that I want.  So I'll make sure to plan you in and try to get some goats out to you if your still wanting them. It will be probably a year or more. 

It's kind of good they don't do %'s in a way. It keeps the goats true to the breed, and makes people less likely to crossbred I guess. They have the name trademarked, so I don't believe you will ever be able to register kinders anywhere else.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

Very lovely!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks! I'm proud of my babies. Although you can always improve a herd. Mine are happy, healthy, adorable, friendly, and they provide milk, meat, and fun. Just what I want in a goat. Couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 21, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'm proud of my babies. Although you can always improve a herd. Mine are happy, healthy, adorable, friendly, and they provide milk, meat, and fun. Just what I want in a goat. Couldn't be happier with them.


Can't ask for more than that...Now you can enjoy the fun part of improving your herd......get more goats.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh don't worry, I fully enjoy that concept. 

I've got two more already paid for and just waiting for pick up.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I had an hour so I decided to go back out and have another go at udder shaving inbetween my split shift at work.

I think I did a lot better this time.

Angeliese was still a little spit fire, but after 30 minutes of telling her no, swatting her butt, and being persistant she actually stood still.... Mostly. 

I'll add the pictures as soon as I get home. It's still not a perfect job, but it looks a LOT better.

Their udders are not very big for being so close to due. :/ I don't know what is going on. I KNOW Meg's and Lily's udders get much bigger. Maybe they just won't finish bagging up until the last minute. 

I feel little babies hooves on their sides.  I love that. And when you touch them they move. It's just so cute and exciting. Meg is the biggest I've ever seen her pregnent, so I'm fairy confident she is carrying twins. Hopefully at least one girly.

Angeliese's udder is so cute. It looks very well shaped, with good attachments, and no pocket. Just hoping it fills up. Her half sister who died on thanksgiving milked a gallon a day on her 2nd freshening. So I'm hoping Angeliese follows her example, even though I don't know how I will ever get her to keep from kicking the milk over.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 22, 2012)

Meg's Udder or lack thereof.






Lily's lack of udder.






Angeliese's is probably the biggest right now. Which is sad considering she is due last, and a FF. Still it's very small.

I'm ready for some boom. 

2 days left. Hopefully...


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

Hobbles,  that is how you keep her from kicking the milk over.  They work.  Trust me, it is very simple to put them on.  You can make them out of soft rope and after about a week or two, she will stop fussing and you won't need them any more.  

The udders look great.  You don't have to worry about them being small.  They will fill up when the time comes.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 23, 2012)

I may just have  try to hobbles. SHe eventually settled down yesterday so I'm hoping with some patience and more practice she will hold still.

And thanks. I know I should be patient with the udders. But I really thought they got a lot bigger than this by this time last year. It makes me a little worried. 

Meg is due tomorrow.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 24, 2012)

Well today is the day! 

It's been a long time, but we are finally here.

Meg _should_ be due tonight. 

We don't pasture breed, we put them together for a couple hours for a 'date'. So this should be her actual due date. 

But they honestly don't look that due to me. So maybe I wrote the dates down wrong. Gosh I hope not. lol

I didn't get much sleep last night, I already went to school and now I have a very long day at work. I probably won't be home by dark, so doe code says she should go tonight when I'm exhausted. 

Or she will hold out a few days and make me crazy.

I'll keep you guys updated. 

On a side note. Two nights ago I had to work late, so I figured my family would shut the chicken door for me. Well they didn't and something got in and killed a chicken. Then last night I was gone again, and they shut the door, but not until an hour after dark and something got in again that fast and killed another chicken.  I haven't lost a bird for probably close to a year. 

Our neighbor who traps and kills the varmits is gone off to college, so I'm not sure what to do. I guess I'll have to make sure the door gets shut before dark. But it's hard to wrangle 50 chickens in during the day, especially when I'm not usually home in the evenings. :/


----------



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for cute babies really soon so I can drool over them.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I just got home from work. I knew today was going to be long. But... 

I'm totally mentally exhausted. I got up at 6 and went to school then work, my brain has been on overdrive for the past 14 hours. 

I rushed at work all day trying to get home at a decent time and I ended up working almost 5 hours over. I worked on something for a couple hours and was just a few minutes from being done and realized I had messed it up so I had to redo it all over again.  

I'm so glad to be home, and I just want to sink into a chair, prop my feet up, and watch a movie. But I know if I do I'll be out.

I need to do some school, but I just don't think I can make myself right now. I may just give it a rest and try again tomorrow. 

I just checked Meg. Her udder looks a little tighter but not full. I tried to check her ligs and she jumped up and ran which is very unusual for her. She is very sweet and lets me touch her anywhere. From what I could tell they felt really loose or gone. When she stood up she was holding her tail in the curve and arching her back. So she is either going to go tonight or she is just really pregnent and miserable. lol

I'm not sure on what I'd place my bets yet. It seems like if I'm sure they are going to go they hold it in another day... or week. 

I'll check her again in an hour or two. I wouldn't be surprised if she has them tomorrow. She has always birthed her kids at like noon. 

Of course it was 70 degrees yesterday and now it's in the 30s and I'm super tired, so she may go tonight just to irk me. haha


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 25, 2012)

Well after checking them in the night we have no babies.

They are all acting completely normal.

Lily's udder has the most change. It really popped last night.






You can see how much more round and full it looks. It still has a way to go, but it's getting close.

I didn't think Meg's had much change but after looking at the last pictures it has gotten a bit longer, and a little tighter.






Poor Meg with her ruined udder. 

Angeliese's only real change is her teats look slightly longer. I didn't take pictures cause they wasn't much change.

Then while they were at the manger I noticed Celeste's teats looked a little more noticable....






Maybe it's wishful thinking, but maybe it's the start of a little udder.  That would be so great.

It doesn't look like any of them will be going today. Maybe this evening. The more I think about it I could have sworn  I bred Lily before Meg... Hmm. Cause I wasn't going to breed them yet but Lily got out and got bred, then Meg came in heat the next day so I just went ahead and started breeding everyone. If thats true then Lily would be due today and Meg tomorrow. That would make more sense. We'll see what happens.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 25, 2012)

Well today was my day off. I planned on getting some things done outside and my homework done. Well I kind of laid around this morning except for feeding, then I had to go to a BBQ from 4-7, I was planning on homework the rest of the evening while waiting on goats. My parents were going to be leaving at 7 so I knew someone would be home with Lily all day. This afternoon is went off feed, her udder filled, and I could tell she was going to go today.

Well I check her at 7 and she is on the ground obviously in early labor. Then I get a call that someone needs an urgent babysitter so I have to leave. 

I got no homework done, and I'm pretty cranky since I wasted my day off. 

I got home after 10. And sure enough there was a beautiful little damp doeling. Lily birthed easily on her own. She is a great mother and there was no trace of birthing anywhere she cleans every piece up. She is VERY loving. A little too much maybe. She licks her baby so much and so forcefully the poor thing keeps falling down and can't even get in a bite to eat.

Jasmine her baby from last year is horrified, and has her hackles up. She is freaking out, and doesn't like her mother having a new favorite at all.

I'm a little disappointed she only had one. She is still HUGE but I bounced her and I don't feel anymore. But I'm super happy it's a doe and we had no problems.

It's chilly so I will be getting up and checking on them tonight. I have to get up for work in 6 hours. Ugh.


I snapped a couple pictures for you. More to come later.

Meg will probably go tomorrow.











She's as cute as a button. Half Kinder, half Pygmy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 26, 2012)

You can see in the picture how much tighter her udder is.

I will be milking her and saving the colostrum for later.

I forgot how much I love babies. 


Still shocked she only had one. But oh well thats life. I haven't gotten to play with the baby much yet but hopefully this afternoon. 

Aww the little maa maas of babies are soooo cute.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2012)

She is a cutie!  Love the spot on her head.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 26, 2012)

How can anyone resist this face? 







Neither Meg or Angeliese are acting off right now. Pooey. 

She needs a snuggle buddy. She gets pretty cold. Even with mama sleeping with her.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I checked on the girls all through the night with no changes. I checked at 6am, nothing.

I came out to feed at 7 and  Meg was in the corner with 2 very wet babies and she was just standing there like whatever.

She is not a good mother. She will feed them, but she isn't very good about cleaning her babies off.

They were all gooey and I'm surprised they hadn't suffocated. They were freezing. I cleaned them all up and got the cords cut. The brown one got eating easily. The black one couldn't figure it out and i had to try for 2 hours with a bottle and trying to get him to latch on before he finally ate. Since they are a little weak from not getting care right away we went ahead and gave them their Bose and CDT shots.






I'm super late for work.

Both of my does milk production is down. I'm not sure why but their udders are small and don't have much milk. We are going to pick up some more alfalfa today. 

The doeling born the other day is getting chunky already. It's amazing how much bigger she looks compared to them even only a day older.

Oh and guess what I found. Danglies. 

Two Boys.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on all the cute babies!! Sorry about the danglies. Maybe mom was mad too & that's why she didn't clean them off?? lol Stinky boys!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 27, 2012)

Aww!  They are adorable. Sorry to hear about the danglies.  The one on the left has the biggest ears!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)

they are adorable congrats on the all the kids


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

They are too cute. I love the ears. Congrats Hope that the milk starts coming more for you


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Feb 27, 2012)

I sure wish you lived closer,  I would take Mr. Airplane ears cutie in a heart beat!   Sooooo cute!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 27, 2012)

It's funny about their ears. Some are born up, some are born down. Sometimes they are born up then fall down a couple days later. But they always go back up. 

The one on the right will have airplane ears too very soon. 

I'm sad they are both boys. I guess that means I won't be keeping a doeling from Meg. haha. But on a good note her udder seems a lot better this time. After getting  the plugs out her milk came out much easier than last year. I didn't have to apply tons of pressure like normal, and it was nice big streams. So we may just breed her again. She isn't old but we were just going to go ahead and retire her because of the teat problems. But it seems it has fixed it's self quite a bit. Of course she isn't as full as last time either.


The only thing I'm undecided about is the fact that is doesn't take real great care of her babies. She just doesn't have that mothering instinct and I'm fairly sure they would have frozen to death if I wouldn't have found them when I did. Unlike Lily who had everything cleaned up and dry. 

The first year meg had a baby she literately was scared of it and attacked it when it tried to eat. The next year her baby just plopped out when she was walking one day.  This is her 4th kidding and at least she feeds and watches her babies, but she still accidentally steps on them and isn't as watchful as the other does.

Lily's baby is such a hoot.   Her babies always have the best personalities. She is just so adorable, and they always have the thickest fur. 

She is fat and is running all over the place, with Lily following obediently after her. I think she is freaking her mama out.  Lily is getting worn out keeping up with her. Jasmine, Lily's last baby looks almost identical and she is really confused at the baby. She isn't sure about her, and doesn't understand why her mommy isn't giving her all her attention.

Today I looked out and seen Jasmine walking around with the new baby bouncing behind her. For only being half sisters and not even the full same breed they could be twins. 

I'm terrible about wanting to keep all of Lily's babies. It's going to be hard to talk myself out of this one.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

You could always ship her (Lilly's doeling) here!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 27, 2012)

Haha you can come and get her.  But don't tell my other customers. I'm pretty sure she is already taken by someone on the list.

We needs names!

I am terrible at naming animals. I can never think or decide on one, especially boys. 

The twin bucklings mom is O"meg"a Surprise
Dad is Oatmeal (See what I'm talking about. haha. Oatie got named when we were sending in the papers and we had to write one down really fast and I had oatmeal for breakfast.)

Doeling
Mom is Sweet Lily
Dad is Jacob


I tend to name the gets after the parents some how. So Lily's baby will probably get a flowery name. 

Doeling will be sold as a pet, bucklings will probably be wethered and be companions for bucks. Unless one turns out really great in which he will replace another buckling that didn't develop well.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Haha you can come and get her.  But don't tell my other customers. I'm pretty sure she is already taken by someone on the list.
> 
> We needs names!
> 
> ...


Doeling name ideas: Morning Glory, Aster, Casablanca, Gloriosa, Star Gazer or Calla (all types of Lilies!), Iris, Sweat Pea, Tulip.

Buckling name ideas: Quaker and Pilgrim, Peanut and Butter, Ryan and Hank.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 28, 2012)

I love those names. Especially Quaker and Pilgrim. 

I like to save the best names for ones I know I am going to keep. 

Lily has had a Jasmine, Roosevelt, Dandilion, Oatmeal, and another who the buyer named. Of course she has had only 1 girl until now, and we are running out of boy names for flowers. lol

And we just bought two of her sisters who are named Tansy and Tulip. haha

I'd love to get twin doelings and name them Pansy and Posie. I think that would be so cute.

Lily is such a good mommy. She has a ton of milk to spare so we will be milking her.

Meg's babys had a bit of a rough start yesterday, but today they are doing a lot better. She has barely any milk though. :/ I think the babies are getting enough, but they are sucking her completely dry.

I'd love to bottle feed them some of Lily's or let them nurse off her once a day but the bucklings would have none of it. I tried for hours, several times and got no where. So I'll just have to count on Meg to supply.

She is being a better mommy, which makes me very happy.

Her udder just isn't big like last time though. I wish I knew why. I've never had a problem with not enough milk. As I first freshener I was milking a quart off her at a time, with still nursing babies. 

Angeliese still has nothing. I noticed her not eating breakfast this morning, so I'm hoping she will go today.

We had two due dates written down for her. Monday, and Friday. But I'm hoping she is just overdue from Monday. lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 28, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> I love those names. Especially Quaker and Pilgrim.
> 
> I like to save the best names for ones I know I am going to keep.
> 
> ...


Quaker and Pilgrim came from Oatmeal, Quaker oatmeal and then when you think of Quakers you think of Pilgrims! 
So what will you be calling the girl then? I'm assuming you are keeping her.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 28, 2012)

No we aren't keeping any of these. At this time... lol

Not sure on the name for the doeling yet. Still trying to decide. 

The girl is just an accidental mutt, and while she is cute I have kept more than enough Lily babies.

Plus I HAVE to sell some goats, to make back some of the feed bills. 

I will be keeping a couple registered doelings.

Hopefully one from Angeliese.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 2, 2012)

Well today was an emotion roller coaster ride. I had school, then work. I worked hard all day, and didn't get all my stuff done so I have to work tomorrow on my day off. 

Everything went bad today and I actually 

Besides the upsets at work, my mother called me. Angeliese kidded today while I was at work.

Two beautiful babies.

Both bucks. 

That makes 4 bucks, and 1 unregistered mutt doeling.

I really wanted lily to have bucks because I had wethers reserved from her.

I've waited all year for a doeling from Angeliese, and I get the exact opposite of what I wanted.

I'm so frustrated and upset.

It's hard to stay too mad though because her babies are so pretty. They are very soft too. 

She is a good mommy, and I even put one of Meg's babies on her for a second.

Her udder is high, beautiful, and very full of milk. She has big orfices and it comes out easily.

Her teats are tiny. gr. But I'm hoping they will improve. I have to milk with fingers instead of my whole hand and I don't like that.

Overall though she is over flowing with milk, her babies bellies are so fat, and she still had a very tight udder.

Between her and Lily I should have a great milk supply this season. Can't wait to see how much she produces. 

I think one of her bucks is sold. I'm not sure what will happen with the other. We make keep it, (I REALLY don't need another buck) we may sell it, or if it doesn't look promising it will be a wether pet. 

Baby daddy is a son of Lily, and she has very nice large teats, so I think these babies have some great potential. I wish they were girls!!!

*sigh* Always next year I guess. 

Anyway, I'm assuming she had no problems kidding. She was acting normal when I left at 7, and then at 10 mom called me. Angeliese was out in the pasture eating with the rest of the girls, but she was notically normal sized.  Found the two babies in the barn, full and dry.

I'll get some pictures tomorrow.

They are in the creep with the rest of the babies because it is cold tonight, and Angie isn't liking it. She is hollaring for them. Poor girl.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay here are pictures finally.

The first couple were taken on thursday when it was a lovely 70 degrees out. Everyone was enjoying the sun.







Maleigha






Cutie little doeling






Bad little buckling already chewing on things

Then today it's freezing cold, low 30s. :/ Everyone is all hunched and shivering. 





(Best I could get. lol. They move too much. You can barely see the tiny belly band he has.)

Now for the Angie babies debut....

















Look at that face!
This is the bigger of the two. He is the same white color as Angie and his fur had a very black undertone.










Then we have the smaller guy. Poor thing is really cold. He is more of a light yellowish cream color.

Weird that one has ears up and one has ears down again. lol






And this is a picture of our creep. There is a hole above the mineral container where the does stick their head through to eat, so they can look in at their babies but meanies can't bite. It's a lot warmer and less wind in there, and the babies love it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

How adorable, thank you so much for sharing. They are too cute! Congrats


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 3, 2012)

Well the doeling is going to be a gift for a friend. So she been called for. 

I think we will be keeping one of the bucklings and getting rid of most of my adult bucks.

Today out of the blue someone called me interested in buying an adult buck.

I think she will be taking Dandy, my largest buck.

I'm a little sad to see him go as I've only gotten one batch of babies out of him and they were only so so. But I really do need to cut back, and it sounds like a good opportunity to find him a nice home. I can't justify passing the chance up. 

That leaves Jasper to sell, Roosevelt is maybe called for, or going to be eaten.

Haven't decide about Sam or Oatie yet. 

Jacob is staying forever because I love him. And mom has called Theo even though I think he just okay, but he is our only offspring from our big doe Sara that died.

I called the lady today that had an Angie doeling reserved, she also had a 1st gen. buckling reserved, and I think both of those does are still open. 

She may end up getting the other Angie buckling instead.

Looks like I will only be having 4 more does to kid this spring/summer for sure. 

3 more maybes, and then 3 more doelings are going to be bred for fall.

Milked Angie for the first time. She has a GREAT foreudder, and attachment. No pocket. She didn't kick or fuss at all!

It comes out easily, but geez I hate milking with my fingers. Gives me a hand cramp. haha

I got around 3 cups out I think before she started fidgetting and my hands got sore. So I put her back. Thats after their babies ate until they were stuffed, and she still had quite a bit left! 

I love how her udder is set high and wide. Her babies have no trouble latching on, where Meg's teats are so low it's hard for the babies at first.

I loved her before, but after freshening I love her more. 

I'd love to keep her in milk and show her at the State Fair and see if she can win as a senior doe too. We'll see how busy I get, and how much my hands can stand. lol


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2012)

They are adorable!!


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 7, 2012)

Well after 2 years of feeling pretty good after my heart surgery, my Lung Disease has come back with a vengeance. I have full blown pneumonia with a fever of nearly 104 yesterday. :/ 

I feel like crap and I was at my Fiancs all day yesterday and slept on him, so I hope I didnt spread it to him and his family.
Mine is usually just caused from my lung disease and isnt contagious so hopefully they will be fine.
Went to the doctor and got it confirmed and now I have to go to the specialist on Tuesday and miss more work on top of today and yesterday that I already missed.

My friend is also home from college for a short break and I was suppose to go visit her tonight but it doesnt look like that will be happening. 

The babies are doing good. They got disbudded yesterday and I took some pictures before that I will upload when I get home. Im falling more in love with Angies babies every day. They are so adorable and have hilarious personalities. She is a fantastic mother too, and actually watches all the other babies while their mothers are out grazing in the pasture. Im so proud of her. 

The lady is coming to get Dandy sometime next week I believe. Im going to miss that big guy.

Thats all for now. Pray I can get back on a medicine routine and put the lung disease back into remission so Im not so miserable.


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

Prayers are flying your way.  And the babies will be carrying some in on little angel baby wings.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 8, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that.  Praying that you'll be better soon


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 9, 2012)

Well after a couple days on meds my fever is gone and I'm feeling much better and can now function. Lung Diease is still there though. 

Thanks for the prayers and thoughts! I'm on the road to recovery.

Now I have a huge fever blister. Ick.

Babies are still cute. I think we have decided to name the bigger white buckling Gabriel and will name his brother another angel name. 

It's a super full week. 

Sunday I work from 7.15-12 then 5.30-8.30

Monday I work from 9-3, 5.30-8.30

Tuesday I have a doctors appointment an hour and a half away at 8, then rush back to work until 3, they are picking Dandy up at 3ish, then back to work  5.30-8.30

Wednesday I work from 9-3 then 5.30-8.30

Thursday I have to go to the dentist to decide when we are getting my wisdom teeth out and do all the pre stuff, then we are leaving straight from there and driving the 4+ hours to pick up my new does.

Friday I work 9-5ish.

Saturday I'm going to help at a pancake breakfast.

I know there are somethings I'm forgetting on Friday and Saturday, but my poor mind can't get past the week.

Honestly I still feel kinda crappy and I'd love to go home and go back to sleep but I have to work today.

Good thing I'm off school this week. Otherwise I'd have class too. But then next week will be mid terms. :/

I hope I'm back up to par by Sunday or else I'll never get through the week. Thank goodness I was sick this week when I wasn't _as_ busy. 

Pictures when I get time.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

I get huge fever blisters.  They are AWFUL.  It makes me feel like my whole face is gonna rot off.  (I will get them IN my nose  YUK)

I have had a lot of luck using tea-bags to treat my fever blisters.  

I take a tea bag, and submerge it into a coffee cup full of very hot water long enough to get the tea bag hot (as hot as I can stand it).  Then I'll press it firmly to the sore, and hold it there for about 15 minutes, rewarming it when it gets cold.

I do this about 2 times a day, and the sores heal up quickly.  If I can catch it at the "tingly" phase, alot of times it will not erupt, but just go away without breaking the skin.

This works because of the Lysine in the teabag.  You can help prevent them by using a chapstick that contains lysine, or by taking lysine capsules when you are sick.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry i've been scarce. I don't like working all day until 8 pm or later. :/

Yesterday I woke up at 5 and went to the doctors, went straight to work at 12.30, got home just 2 minutes before the family arrived to pick up Dandy. My mother hadn't gotten all the feeding and watering done like she said she would, so chickens were out of water, animals were crying. It was also close to 80 degrees and the goats were panting so hard in their winter fur and all sunken in and looked terrible. The farm was a mess. 



I felt so bad. The people probably thought my animals were badly cared for. I was so embarassed. 

But they did take dandy, and they also took all my chicks in my house except my two brahmas I wanted. Hurray!

Plus some soap.

I spent $110 on animal food this week. 

I made $237 off of the critters. 

Well at least I came out ahead this week... If you don't count how far I was behind. And the fact that I'm buying two goats tomorrow.

The buck pen looks sad without big old Dandy, but they have more room at feeding time. Too bad I'm keeping a buckling so really I didn't even cut back my bucks. *sigh* One day.

We are having perfect weather, too bad I haven't been able to enjoy it. I'd love to get some pictures, but I just don't have the time. I'll try my best today in between my hour break of work.

Tomorrow I'm going to the dentist to set a date for my wisdom teeth, and then picking up my new does. 

Saturday is my next day of freedom. But I haven't spent any time with Fiance this week, so I'll probably spend the day with him. Can't wait to get a day to relax. Counting down the days until next thursday.  My next day off.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 14, 2012)

The goats decided it was a good day for a walk, and some grazing time.





This fellow thought the grass was yummy.





His brother was doubtful.





He thought the fencepost tasted better.





The doeling wasn't amused. (I think it's so funny how she walks around with her tail and her ears straight up all the time.)





Some of them couldn't make it.





Jasmine is growing up. (She had just moved her front leg)


More story to come later! Have to leave for work.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty goats and adorable babies!!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2012)

That little doeling is sooooooo cute!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty goats


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 15, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll add more pictures that I took after work.

I went and got the two new does yesterday. They aren't much to look at, and they need a lot of work on type. But they come from impressive milking lines. Hoping for some improved babies from them. The lady was very nice, and we have lots of trading planned for the future.


----------



## currycomb (Mar 16, 2012)

so are you going to make it to the first sparta swap meet saturday evening?


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 16, 2012)

I probably won't go this month.

Haven't seen Fiance all week and he has called Saturday. Plus I don't really have anything to sell besides a few roosters at this time. 

Hopefully next month!

Should have some roosters, and some soap to sell then.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 20, 2012)

I apologize for not putting any new pictures. It's been crazy as usual around here. 

Tansy and Tulip my new does had very thick winter fur from coming from WI. Well it's 80 degrees here and they couldn't take the heat. So I shaved them.

I learned it is very hard to shave wild goats by yourself. 

I drug Tulip the wild child out with a leash and she was flipping and bucking and her rope cut my hand so I had to let go. It then took me at least 20 minutes to corral her back into their pen.  She doesn't really care for grain. In the mean time Tansy got out. But luckily she is a friendly little booger and a pig so she had no problem going back in. 

I then recaught her inside the small pen, then drug her to the barn and milk stand. I got her locked in and she was fussing so much she fell off the side twice with her head locked in and nearly broke her own neck. 

She didn't eat any grain, she just cried and bucked. I finally got her shaved. (Very badly might I add.) 

Tansy was much easier and strolled right along with me, and chowed on her grain while being shaved. She had the softest and most fur I have ever seen on a goat. It was windy and blowing everywhere. She has a ton of the soft casmere undercoat. It took forever to shave it all off.

Now I have two very ugly goats.  They were both tan colored. Now that they are shaved Tansy is grey and Tulip is black. Only I couldn't shave their heads or necks because of the milk stand, and I didn't shave their legs. So they are two different colors. They look so funny. 

In other news Fiance has in application in a construction company that a friend of mine works at. He has pretty good odds of getting hired but it might be another month or more before they start hiring anyone and the suspence is killing us. So everyone pray he gets the job! It would be perfect for us.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 20, 2012)

The way you describe the shaving of the wild goats is hilarious.    You really do need to show us pics of their terrible hair cuts.    

Hope something works out on that brick house, it sounds nice.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 21, 2012)

I knew I spoke too soon on the house. The guy called back today and said he changed his mind and does not want to sell his house. *sigh* oh well. Back to the drawing board.

Anyway, I'd love to get some pictures of Tansy and Tulip. I just work all day and don't really get much time in the day light at home. I will try my best. 

Family decided to put them in with the herd. 

They are doing okay, and no one is picking on them too much. But how in the world am I EVER going to catch Tulip in a 2+ acre field. 

Poor things were getting ran off the hay this morning, but the grass is starting to grow so they will be okay. I was surprised actually how easily they joined the other does out in the pasture without problems. 

I would have liked to keep them seperate longer, at least to calm them down some. But too late now. I don't have any fears about their health though. They are CL, CAE tested free and I believe she tested for johnes and TB in her herd before too. They just got wormed, and no runny noses or any problems. 

Celeste has been scaring us a little. A couple days ago was 3 weeks from her due date and all day she laid alone in the barn while everyone else ate. She was stretching, and I know I seen some contractions. She was having typical in labor signs. I was so worried she was aborting, but it was exactly 3 weeks from her due day which is her heat cycle so I was trying to think if I had stuck her in there the month before. But I'm pretty sure I didn't. Thankfully she started to eat and hang out with the herd again. But the next day she had runny poops. I don't know what is going on, but I pray we don't have problems.  She is still acting a little off, but not near as much as she was.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 27, 2012)

Still no pictures. I have a few taken but I just don't have enough time to sit down and upload them yet.

It seems like forever since I had a simple day off. I have a ton of work to do at work for the next 4 weeks. So things aren't looking better anytime soon. Oh well, it is nice to make a little extra money so I can pay my debt down.

I attended a riflemen 2 day class this weekend. I had a little trouble at first because I'm right handed and my right eye (which would be the eye you have to look through) has 20/200 vision in it. So I couldn't even see the target. So I had to shoot left handed. Well thats my pacemaker side so the gun butt was right on it and irritating it so I had to hold it a little funny. But after some time to figure out the best way to hold it and get used to it I started getting better.

My left arm was not used to so much labor. And after 10 hours of shooting one day and 6 hours the next day I was so sore. Every muscle in my body hurt. lol Two days later I'm still feeling it. We did most of our shooting on the ground or in a sitting position and we would have to set up laying down, then jump up and stand, then when they would say fire we had 55 seconds to jump to the ground load our gun and empty 2 mags into a 400 yard away target. 

I learned I can shoot 9 out of 10 head shots at 400 yards in the laying position. 

In the end I passed the Army Qualification Test as a Sharpshooter, which is the level below the highest, rifleman. Pretty good I think for only learning for 2 days, and shooting left handed. 

Yesterday I wormed the horses finally and I did our first Copper Bolus attempt. I think it went okay. We just did all the bucks. But I only treated them for about 50 pounds and they are probably 80 or above. So we may have to go back and redo. Several spit theirs out, but we were able to get them back down. Except for Theo who crunched his and spit it out spilling all the rods all over the ground. So he got none, and he was the one who needed it the most.  Saturday we will probably do all the does, and redo Theo. Plus maybe give the bigger boys another small one. (The pills only hold up to 50 pounds worth)


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 31, 2012)

Well today was my 'day off.'

It was anything but a day off.  But I got some much needed things done.

Got the entire herd Copper Bolused, got next months suply of hay, got all the does measured and weighed, and I brushed and pest dusted the horses. 

Wish I could have gotten a coop cleaned out, but I'm glad to get some of these unfun jobs I have been putting off done. Now I made me some cookie dough, and I'm going to do some homework, watch a movie, and go to bed early so I can be ready for the week again.

Sold some chickens thursday, and selling some more tomorrow.

Next big task is updating the website and taking some pictures of the herd. 

Can't wait for Celeste to go. I need me some doelings.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh I completely forgot to show pictures of my new does, and their shave jobs!

Really these are terrible pictures, but I feel so bad that I took so long I'll go ahead and upload them because I have nothing better.

First two pictures are from the day I brought them home.






Tulip





Tansy (I think her ears are hideous) 

Tulip looks more normal. lol. But she is wild as a rabbit. Tansy is an attention and grain hog. She also loves to nibble, and I think she is crazy because she flings her head around and stares up at the sky all the time.  

Delilah has been hanging out with them. And now she has been following Tulip and she wouldn't let me catch her today, when usually she is up in my face. Gr.

Now for their shave job.











Here it is like the day after. You can really see the color difference. It's been over a week now, and it looks a lot smoother. 

Babies are growing up good. I think we may keep the black buckling intact. He is super meaty and growing like a weed. His brother is a little more level on top, but he is all legs, and a lot lighter. The black buckling just looks masculine. We still have a couple weeks to decide on which ones get wethered though. Gabe will be staying here and the other 4 babies will be finding new homes.

The gray doeling has been named by her soon to be owners, Joelina (spelling?) it means little wild goat.


----------



## KinderKorner (Apr 1, 2012)

It's 90 degrees out. 

I managed to snap a few pictures before my camera ran dead today!





The black buckling in question. Wether or not? He does have a pretty nice brisket, which a lot of kinders struggle with.





Joelina squinting in the sun





Gabe's brother. They are shedding around their faces and it looks so funny.





Gabriel





I think this picture shows how well blended he is when more 'set up.'





He is a little stinker and likes to pick on everyone.





I don't think he knows his size.





Goatie was laying down like she was dead. But when I said her name she popped up so fast. I wish I had caught it on tape, it made me laugh. She runs free 24/7. It actually helps keep unknown visitors down because most people who don't know us are afraid of a giant shaggy goat that runs up to their car when they pull into the driveway. The postal worker won't even get out.  By the way she weighs 140 pounds.   My other goats average around 100. She is way way over weight, and she just got bred on accident so I really have to figure out a way to get her on a diet because she will be dying in the hot summer with an even bigger preggo belly. (I hadn't planned on breeding her anymore because of her fatness.)





Delilah has decided she likes me again. I think she is so cute. Very neat colored too. She is a redish/tan roan with darker patches and a belly band. And I just love big ears.  She is soo petite though. We just weighed her and she is just a little over 60 pounds at a year old. Very thin for a normal Kinder. They all seem to catch up by 2 or 3 years though.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 1, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL goats!  Some of those colors are just striking.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing new pictures!


----------



## KinderKorner (Apr 4, 2012)

This morning I fed as usual and I was inside getting ready for work when mom asked where the horses where. "What are you talking about?" I look outside and sure enough there is the big pile of hay I just put down 30 minutes before and no horses are eating it. Then I see a sliver of red through the trees and I drop everything and run outside. Sure enough the three horses have ran down to the road where the 'nice' grass is, with Toby leading the way. 

I must have blanked out and forgot to latch the gate. 

Not only that, but Toby still had his grain bag on. Poor guy. I must have just forgot to take it off. I don't know where my brain went this morning. So although the poor guy planned the great escape he didn't even get to enjoy any grass. 

I let him eat for a few minutes then I had to drag him back. 

I REALLY need to get some hog panels and set up a temp. fence. We have a 3.5 acre field with 8 inch tall thick green grass that is going to waste because dad won't let us fence it off. While my horses are skinny form poor hay. I may have to work on that.

In other news I've had several more random calls about bucks! It appears I have all 4 bucklings/wethers reserved, plus roosevelt, and one of my adult bucks which I didn't want to sell. I haven't even bred him yet though, and I have no plans to breed him this year so it seems silly to keep him around when I'm not using him. That would bring my buck numbers down to 5!

Two people asked about buying Dandy or Dandy kids this week. Maybe it was a bad idea that I sold him. Besides the fact that I sold him really cheap. I don't know why I did that.  

Anyway I'm pretty excited that I have all my excess bucklings sold this season, especially since I haven't even updated the website. 

The waiting list for doelings is soo long. So any girls I produce will be sold too. I think I have a couple more takers for bucklings as well.

I love my Kinders! 

I wish I had more.


----------



## KinderKorner (Apr 6, 2012)

So the lady who had first dibs on the bucks fell in love with the black boy. He is pretty impressive. He is so thick and healthy, and has a beautiful head. She has named him espresso. I think Roosevelt and the brown soon to be wether will be leaving early next month. Thank goodness! I need some boys gone.

I've been calling Gabe's brother Puff the Magic Dragon. 
 (I believe it's an old singer or something. I'm not sure, but I thought it was funny.)
I think that is too long for his papers though so hopefully he will get a different name.

I really want to name an Oatie baby I am keeping Cream Puff. And the little guy fits perfectly, but since I'm not keeping him I think I will save the name for next years babies. 

Celete's udder is looking promising. her teats are a nice size, she has a good vertical line and her teats point straight down with I like instead of the more common outward facing teats. I shaved her yesterday, but no time for pictures.


----------



## KinderKorner (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry for my absence! I've been so busy I running in circles.

So Celeste kidded on Wednesday. First baby had leg back, but with some tugging she came out okay.

She had twins. Girl and a boy.

They are very odd colored. Both are black with frosted circles around eyes. Boy has tan on his shoulders and tail, girl has red frosting all over her.

Sorry no pictures yet.

Please pray that Fiance gets a job. Still waiting to hear back from the construction company. But two of our friends work there and put in a good word for him so hopefully he will get it. 

It would be one of the best jobs he could get around here. Decent pay, straight days, no weekends. 

All babies are sold right now. But we're having trouble sorting out who is getting who.  It's hard for people to decide when they are too far away to come see them before purchase. So the people at the front of the line have to make their choices before the other people know what they are getting.

Haven't gotten to spend much time with the goats, but from what I can tell Celeste has a very nice looking udder, with huge orafices. it could use some more capacity but it is her First Freshening.

Ellie is next to kid. Tinkerbelle is supposed to be due with her. But who knows if she even took. They are due at the beginning of may. 

Hoping to get the website updated soon!


----------



## KinderKorner (Apr 27, 2012)

I apoligize for not updating sooner.

Alot has been going on around here.


Celeste's udder is beautiful, sadly I think we will be getting rid of her soon.  I'm going to miss that little booger.


Which means I will probably be keeping her ugly little doeling instead of selling her which I really needed.

Fiance had a job interview and it went really well, they are suppose to decide this week so pray for him please.  We really need that job. 

In other news

Out of the blue an older couple stopped by our house. Apparently mom had saved the man in the hospital a month or so ago and she had briefly chatted about how I was having trouble finding a house. Well they had seen an old run down farm house while driving I guess and stopped by to mention it to us. We kind of laughed, but called the guy who owned it and he said he's love to sell it. 

It's a very old farm house, that would be major renovation including replacing all plumbing, wiring, foundation, windows, walls, roof... Well just everything. Part of it would need torn down.

But it has around 5 acres, a pond, a beautiful new shed, and two other sheds. And he offered it to me dirt cheap.  (Well at least for this area. It's still a lot of money.)

We are seriously considering it, infact I'd love to have it. It would be a TON of work, but I love building, and we have so many friends who do all trades, so I think we could get a reasonable amount of help.

We haven't looked inside the house yet, but will soon. There is a renter in it now, and the owner wanted to be sure we were serious before we go in and inform the renter that he is selling the house. 

I'm so excited. 

It won't happen unless Lucas gets a job though. So we are waiting for the news anxiously.


----------



## KinderKorner (May 1, 2012)

Well the last few days have been a roller coaster ride.

Still no call back on the job.  We are just heartbroken. We will be calling them today, but it's not looking good.

Going to look at the house thursday I believe, but nothing is going to go down unless he can get a job, and we've been unsucessful for 6 months already. 

Puff is filling out and looking better than Gabe. Family is trying to convince me to keep him instead, but I still love little Gabe. I will be holding onto them longer, and deciding once they grow up a bit.

Brown Boy got banded the other day, and will be going to his new home with Roosevelt as soon as I can get him weaned.

Both Ellie and Tinkerbelle kidded yesterday while I was at work.

Both had boy and girl twins.

Tinkerbelle who is black had a WHITE doeling. She is soooo big and so beautiful. I want her sooo bad. But someone has been on a waiting list for 2 YEARS for an unregistered doeling from Tinker, and my family says it would be mean and selfish of me to keep her and make the lady wait more. But I really don't care. I sold Dandy, so this would be the last Dandy baby I'll ever get, and she is one of or the prettiest baby I've ever had. (Did I mention I regret selling Dandy every day.)  I have no idea where her color came from. Tinker is black, and so far that color has always produced that color. I mean if you look back in the generations, the same exact color goes on for at least 5 gen. back. 

What should I do? I do feel a little guilty when the lady has been so patient. But really. I want this baby. I've never wanted one so badly, and it's a stinking $75 I'd make off her sell. Totally NOT worth it to me. :/ I'm so torn. I wish she would take her brother instead, but I don't know that I will have any more doelings I could give her. 

In side news.

Ellie has for reasons unknown rejected her doeling. She loves her buckling, but ignores her little girl.

Well Tinkerbelle loves her babies, and has taken Ellie's girl. Without any help from us. The doeling cried, and Tinkerbelle just took it in. It's sweet. But sadly Tinkerbelle is not a dairy goat. She does not have enough milk for her two, let alone three. Even worse yet, I seen her also feeding Ellie's buckling. 

So now I have 4 hungry babies. 

Ellie has a HUGE udder, so I took her out and milked her. I got over a quart before I ran out of time for work and stopped. She didn't fuss at all. (Unlike Angie.) She was so patient, and sweet. So I'm mad at her for being a bad mother, but it looks like I found my new top milker. 

Well I tried to bottle all the babies but they would have none of it. Hopefully they will get hungry, and I can supplement at least a bottle for them everyday otherwise they won't grow well. Tinkerbelle just doesn't have enough milk for them, even though they nurse all the time, there is nothing in there. 

I'm a bit excited about Ellie's doeling. Daddy was our only offspring from Sara Rabbit, my milk producing machine that died last year kidding. So between him and Ellie's large capacity I think we got a pretty good little dairy doeling on our hands. She will be sold, but I have to find out if our reserve list people want her first. I bet she will produce a gallon a day, maybe more. Pretty good for a goat that will be under 26" tall and can also produce meat babies.

Tulip and Tansy are for sure bred, and are starting to put some weight on. They are due in June. Last chance for registered doelings this year. But I will probably be keeping anything they have. So I have not filled any orders for does this year. How fustrating. 

I NEED more goats. I'm not just saying that either. lol. I have so many orders for babies, and I just can't fill them. I'd double my herd if I could, but I just can't find any Kinders. Gah!

Life just needs to go my way for once.


----------



## redtailgal (May 1, 2012)




----------



## KinderKorner (May 6, 2012)

I still haven't decided on the doeling. I have named her Larka, and she follows me around and nuzzles my face and shirt. 

Yesterday and today I was pretty productive.

We tattooed all of this years babies.

We shaved two goats, trimmed a few hooves, got the horse hooves trimmed, got hay.

Today we disbudded all the recent babies.

So I'm all caught of on goaty chores for now. Thank goodness. 

We went and looked at the house.

It's not in near as bad as I expected.

Some shingles has blown off one part, and it has a little water damage. The shingles in that place would need replaced and the ridge is a little saggy there so a trusse would need braced or replaced.

There is no foundation or crawl space, just like 8". So we orignally thought we would put in a foundation, but the cost would be around $20,000, and there is really no problems with how it works now. (It's just nearly impossible to work under there.) So we would probably leave it for the time being, and decide later.

Some of the wiring is old, and the walls are the old plaster and lathe. They are in good shape and look fine, but we would probably go ahead and gut the house, rewire, and put up drywall. 

The floors are dippy, but could be shimed up if needed. They are REALLY solid, so any work on that would be purely for looks.

Windows are old, but our county will replace all your windows for free if you get on a waiting list.

We have friends who do concrete, electric, drywall, and many other skills. So most of the work can be done on our own, or with friends help.

Also the land my parents own has a very similar old house on it. (Worse shape) that was built right around the same time. It has the same beautiful wood work, and floors. So if we needed extra materials we can steal from the house. It is just going to be torn down.

Overall, I really love it. It has a lot of character, and I think it could be easily be improved. It's being lived in now, so it's not like a trash hole.

The land is perfect for us.

Fiance loves it as much as I do, but his dad keeps going on about how he thinks it will fall down, or eat up all our money.  No one else shares that opinion, but I think it has scared Fiance a little. So he won't go any farther without a professional opinion.

Well it just so happens that the man who disbuds our goats is an engineer and also rebuilt an old house and after speaking to him today he agreed to come up and inspect it next weekend.  He acted like he saw no problems by our descriptions though. 

I'm so excited, but trying not to get too hopeful before I know it's mine.

If the inspection goes well, and I can sway Fiance back on my side instead of his dads we will be putting a down payment down, hopefully that week.

We have to wait at least 2 months for the renters to get out, but we will start fixing the roof, and  building fences while they are still there.

Hopefully the house will be mine by Aug. 1st. My birthday.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 7, 2012)

On the job
 on the house

I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## KinderKorner (May 7, 2012)

Talked to the banker today.

We are approved for the loan. 

After we fill out the paperwork, and bring in a bunch of needed articles of course. 

Owner is on board, and will let us begin construction after a small down payment.

We couldn't do any indoor stuff until the renters were out though. Which would be on Aug. 1st.

All that is holding us back is deciding if we are going to take the plunge or not.

Hoping to decide by next week after inspection, and get this journey going.



I LOVE to build things. I can't wait to get in there and start working. :bun


----------



## daisychick (May 7, 2012)

Really hoping it all turns out good for you guys!      It would be fun to fix it up like you want.


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 12, 2012)

sounds like a wonderful place - hope everything works out for ya'll


----------



## autumnprairie (May 12, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> sounds like a wonderful place - hope everything works out for ya'll


X2


----------



## KinderKorner (May 13, 2012)

We are getting the house!!!!

I'm super excited.

We had the inspector come out, and he loved it, and said we better scoop that deal up fast. 

He even convinced Fiance's dad, so now we are all on board.

We will be putting a down payment down this week, and getting the ball rolling with the surveys, and paperwork.

:bun


----------



## daisychick (May 13, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 14, 2012)

:bun   :bun


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 14, 2012)




----------



## KinderKorner (May 15, 2012)

Having a little trouble with the house.

It really has no foundation, and we can't fix anything until it it fixed. Because when we do jack the house up and fix it, it would break all our newly remodeled walls.

We intended on getting a loan to fix the foundation in a year or so, but we now see the need to fix it the sooner the better so we can also starting working on the other stuff as time and money allows. 

Trying to convince the bank to give us an extra 25,000 on an old house is a little tricky. 

Besides the fact of budgetting, with Fiance's very low wage job. 

It's going to be a rough year or two, I know that much.


----------



## KinderKorner (May 24, 2012)

Down Payment is paid. 

Hopefully today I will get to go out and begin cleaning out the milk house. It's full of trash from previous renters. It needs a good cleaning, a paint job, and the windows fixed. But it will make a great milk room, and tack room. I'll try to get some pictures!


I wish the renters would get out now.  I'll probably be chasing them out with a broom on the very last day they have.


 Rant Below: 

One of my bridesmaids has found a boyfriend, got engaged, and is now getting married all in the time of my engagement.
I really don't mind... Except she has set the date two weeks before mine. Which messes up all my scheduling! I had planned my bachlorette party that weekend, and now she will be gone until the last minute for her honeymoon. So not only will she not be able to help, but I have to move my planned dates.

Family and friends are not going to go to two big weddings that close together, especially since the majority of our friends are away at college and will have to drive 8+ hours one way on the weekends to get back for the weddings. 

Also she has already picked out her shower and other important dates, which also happen to fall on the dates I was going to use. And she works on saturdays and has to ask off for her stuff, so she 'kindly' asked me if I could not plan my dates on saturdays because she can't ask off anymore. 

I also happened to find out yesterday that she is decorating with birds, and has almost the exact same invitations, table centers, and cake as me. 

I'm having a simple wedding, and she has planned a huge, extravagant wedding in a beautiful church, complete with limos and the whole deal. (It's two hours away in a big city.) She seems to love to brag about how lovely and nice hers is going to be, and although I usually don't care about such things, it is starting to get to me. I mean, the day I've dreamed about forever is now getting overshadowed by everything of hers that is bigger and better. Not to mention that since me and Fiance have been together for nearly 5 years, and engaged for nearly  1, we are old news, and everyone just ignores the fact that I'm getting married, and she is all the rage. Everyone just loves to ask about her planning, and see how they can help. And I haven't had any help with anything and I have 7 bridesmaids. 

She has also laughed and told me how her and her Fiance thought it was so hilarious that they are getting married before me. 

Geez, I sound like a selfish little girl. 

I really wished she would have planned it a couple months before mine at least, instead of only seperating by a week. It is stressing me out. 

It makes me sad, because we are pretty close friends, and she has never acted so selfish or inconsiderate like this in her life. But she is just all caught up in it I guess, and forgot that she was my bridesmaid before she even had a boyfriend. :/

Just needed to get that out there, because I have no one else to rant with, and it was just screaming to get out. Sorry. lol


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 24, 2012)

sometimes friends suck


----------



## currycomb (May 24, 2012)

thought you were having a small wedding? loose her as a bridesmaid. wasn't as good a friend as you thought. you had your dates first. would save you money for that new house, which will be yours for a long time


----------



## daisychick (May 24, 2012)

Keep your dates and don't rearrange a single thing for her.    It is your day and she can be a part of it or not.   Keep your theme and everything the way you wanted it, small weddings are way more personal and nice.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 24, 2012)

Explain to her in a very sweet voice that you couldn't possible NOW expect her to devote any time to your wedding since she has planned her to happen before yours, so since she has so much to do........ and on and on and on.  All with a smile on your face.  Then go about your own wedding with the joy and happiness it deserves and chalk it all up to the fact that sometimes our best friends are the ones that take us for granted the most.


----------



## KinderKorner (May 24, 2012)

I guess I should specify. 

My wedding is taking place in my small church I attend, and work at. It only holds 220 people.

My dream wedding would be a very private 50 or less person event. But.

Fiance has a HUGE very friendly family that will mostly attend. And we have *cough* he has a lot of friends.

Most of our friends have large familes too. Like as in 10 children. So nearly half of our list is about 15 familes. (Which is basically the bridal party families)

So our guest list is right under 400 people. 

I also have 7 bridesmaids because Fiance has a ton of close friends and he wouldn't cut down any. 
He is much more social and friendly than me.  I only wanted two bridemaids. 

It's going to be small, as in nothing fancy, and it will be simple. Most likely a potluck.

But it won't be small in the number of guests.

The church she is holding hers holds over 600 people, and they are going all out on decorations and the more high end food and stuff. Mine will be more personal, and 'quaint.'

I can't kick her out either, because then we'd have an extra groomsmen. Plus she is still a friend, even if she is acting like bridezilla right now.

I'm glad you guys understand my fustration though, instead of scolding me. I appreciate it.


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2012)

To be honest I would replace her...whether you still consider her a friend or not.  I replaced one of my bridesmaids just weeks before my wedding for drama issues.  I don't regret it a bit.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 25, 2012)

Read ALL 15 pages  So, glad to see doe & kid pictures, but some of your were 'moved or deleted' :barney ! I mean, just cause I'm a little late i wanna  over the babies too!!!!  LOL!

Glad Fiance got the job, and AWESOME sounding house!! Glad you got it, we need pics! LOL! I'm having a current pic redrawl.....   

Erg... Ya know, if I were you, I would kindly tell her [the brides maid], with her in front of a door or something"You know, I planned my wedding first. And you expect Me to change dates? Well missy, if your gonna be a little bridezilla, don't come to my wedding" then slam the door.        !! Oh gosh, that would feel soo good 

X2 with Elevan, replace her. Shes ruining your perfect day, and if you ruin hers a little, so what. If she wanted it to be perfect, she wouldn't have changed the date. Her fault if you ask me


Oh and heres another way you could, ya know, just to give yourself a good laugh. Be a bridesmaid at Her wedding, then say "Oh, i can plan the cards, and flowers and birds and all that stuff" then when you send out the card, mispell EVERYTHING, and put splots of different colored juices and cover them in grease. Then, with the flowers, order half dead flowers of the wrong kind, and make them look all wilty and choppy, then for the birds, let them free..... 

Gosh... if only you could do that...it would be so FUNNY!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 25, 2012)

We had a similar situation when two of my best friends met the loves of their lives arond the same time and ended up having their weddings the same day three hours apart.  I was the maid of honor for one and had been asked to be a bridesmaid for the other.  It was kind of a mess but the worst of it is that ten years later, they both feel this pit in their stomachs about it.  It was their fairy tale, princess moment, something they should be able to look back on and feel really good about but they don't because if was so  clouded by the way things went down.  I think it would have been better if they had both understood that it was a very important day for both of them and kept it cool.  They may not have gotten exactly what they wanted (for one to back down and move the wedding date) but they would be friends still and not have bad feelings when they recall their weddings.  

I probably would have been the same way though if someone had put me in that situation.  Actually, I still feel guilty for not inviting some people (we were on a tight budget but now I think back and know that for a few more dollars seven years ago, I could have spared some hurt feelings).

Maybe you could just casually ask her to reconsider her wedding date and say that you want it to be special for both of you.  If she gets mad or doesn't want to, let it go and try to keep the peace to prevent ugly memories down the road.  She might go home and think more about it too and change her mind.


----------



## jodief100 (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations on the hosue and job!!!!

Sorry you are having wedding trouble.  Just take a deep breath and remember- This is about you and he and the rest of your lives together.  What happens on the wedding day isn't important.  It is just a party.  The important part is every day afterwards.


----------



## KinderKorner (May 25, 2012)

We have briefly discussed about changing her date. It's a no go. So as Jodie and pearce pastures has said I'm just going to try not to worry to much about it. I'm more excited about spending the rest of my life with the best guy ever.

Pearce pastures, that is why our list is so big. We cut out a LOT of people, and we considered cutting out more. But it's just not worth the hurt feelings everyone would have. 

Besides I can't be too unhappy when I go out to look at my beautiful new house.  

I love it more everytime I see it, and it has everything both me and Fiance wanted.

We went out yesterday, and finalized the survey lines. We also go to talk to the renter. Who happens to be someone we know. She is very nice, and is very thankful that we are the people getting it. I feel extremely bad about it though. She is a single mother with a 12 year old girl. She is in school and doesn't work, and is living there for free, so I worry about what will happen. But at the same time, I really want the house. Her daughter was crying yesterday. :/ At least we gave her 3 months notice. She said to come out anytime and do whatever we like. 

I snapped a couple pictures. None of the house because I didn't want to look like a creeper with her standing right there. But at least you'll get a taste. 

It's the perfect location! 3 minutes from my parents, less than 10 to his. 2 minutes to some of our closest friends, and less than 10 minutes to most of all our other friends. It has a HUGE back yard, and front yard, perfect for BBQ's, plus large pasture for me. It's on a nice road, that is central is just about everywhere, but not used very much so minimal traffic, very peaceful and quiet, right in the middle of farm land with no neighbors! It's completely surrounded by fields, owned by the guy we are buying from, who is SUPER nice and will never give us any trouble. 






Here is a side view of part of the back yard. The building to the left is a tool or car shed, the house is farther to the left. 





Here is my adorable little milk house. It's full of trash and the windows are all broken out, but with a good cleaning, some repair, and some paint it will be perfect. It's so cute. 





Here is the view from the front of the milk house. Yes thats my pond.  The highway is down there too, but you can't even see it.

So much potential for my love of building. 

Even better news! Fiance had an interview a month or so ago for a great job. It went well, and they really liked him but he didn't get the job. So he has been working at McDonalds with his brother while still looking. Well yesterday the company called him randomly, and asked him to come back in for another interview because they might have found an opening for him. 

Praying hard, this would be so much better for us.


----------



## elevan (May 25, 2012)

Here's hoping that your fiance gets that job!  

That's a nice looking place you've got.  Congratulations.


----------



## manybirds (May 25, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> We have briefly discussed about changing her date. It's a no go. So as Jodie and pearce pastures has said I'm just going to try not to worry to much about it. I'm more excited about spending the rest of my life with the best guy ever.
> 
> Pearce pastures, that is why our list is so big. We cut out a LOT of people, and we considered cutting out more. But it's just not worth the hurt feelings everyone would have.
> 
> ...


REALLY nice land! some town people wouldn't see the potential in it us animal folk do but, with a pond and your own milk house your on the right track! i can't get a good look at it but the barn next to the milk house looks nice too!


----------



## KinderKorner (May 25, 2012)

Sorry, I have some more to add. 

When I'm happy or excited I like to talk, so I apologize for the lengthy posts. haha

Anyway, some friends may be taking 1 or 2 of my horses. So that is great news! I'll get to visit, and they'll get a good home. Plus I won't have to feed them. Toby my old gelding, will get to live out his happy days munching all the pasture he wants and relaxing.

Not to mention that the farm I learned to ride at over 11 years ago, and the place I got Toby from is only like 2 miles down the road from my new house! So me and old Toby will get to go ride and chase cows at our favorite place, whenever we want. 

Tulip one of our two newest does, is looking a lot better now. She is due in about 2 or 3 weeks.

Sadly Tansy, her sister isn't bred. 

Hopefully that means the breeder will give me a baby from one of her does, since we paid for bred does but we will see.


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 25, 2012)

That's a beautiful place and yep lots of potential


----------



## Roll farms (May 25, 2012)

I'm SO jealous of your milking parlour.  Congrats!  

Good luck to DH on the job....


----------



## KinderKorner (May 26, 2012)

I got new pictures!!!

First is Larka. The doeling which I am keeping.  Her name is from one of my favorite childhood books and means "fresh snow"

She has some weird genetics going on I can't figure out. First her mom is black, very strongly gened black. Larka was born pure white, she has gotten a little more cream colored. But still the lightest goat i've ever had. Not only that, but her skin is pink. I've never had a pink skinned goat. Only her nose is black, and the tip of her tail. Even her hooves are white.  What the heck. I wonder if she has a defect or something. Whatever it is, she is so cute. And completely spoiled.  She is crazy about licking me, and anytime i'm in the pen she lays on my lap and licks my face and sucks on my shirt. I only got one picture of her in focus because I had to run backwards and snap it while she was running at me. 







You can see her little black nose. 

Then I got some pictures of the two Angeliese boys. I'm keeping one. But I haven't figured out which one? Votes and suggestions would be very welcome. 






Gabe (on the right) was my orignal pick. But his brother Puff is looking good too, and perhaps a little less pinched. 





They have kind of ugly faces.  They inherited their mama short nose. But Gabe got airplane ears and Puff's are more flat, short, and lower set.





They kind of have bug eyes too. haha. But I think they will grow into them.





Tulip's hair has grow completely back, and she is a very nice color now, and I think her type has improved a lot. 

Went back to my house again today. Found out the pond does have fish in it, and got some more pictures!





Here is the back of the house. The lovely red addition is just great isn't it. ha.





Here's the front. I think it's kind of plain, but cute. Especially after some work, and some shutters.





And my favorite sheds.


----------



## elevan (May 26, 2012)

Nice place.  Funny how something as simple as shutters can make a huge difference. That's the first thing I thought when looking at the pic too - it needs shutters.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 27, 2012)

Cute goats and house.  It has character.  And it looks like you have a nice property too.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful House. We bought our old farm house about two years ago. It's so neat to see the before and after pics when you've finished the work. Good luck to you!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello All!

Got my wisdom teeth out finally on tuesday, so I have enjoying the time off work, and "resting." AKA going to the movies, working at my house, shopping for house stuff, and hanging out at Fiance's. 

Went and bugged the poor construction workers at the local farm store for over an hour, and asked about everything from siding, shingles, shutters, windows, paint, concrete.... I think they were about to strangle me. By the time I left, I had 5 booklets of information, a beautiful blue shingle sample, a can of paint, a can of concrete patch, some brushes and some various other construction items. 

I talked mom and a friend into going out to the house, and I scrubbed the outside with a wire brush, while they raked tons of trash out and burned it in the yard.

The renters didn't have trash pick up, so they just bagged up about 15 bags of trash and put it in the milk house, in which an animal got into and scattered everywhere. 

Got most of the trash burned, now we just have to get the big junk out of there, and sweep up all the broken glass.

I don't know how I'm ever going to wire brush all the dirt and paint off though. I worked for a good while, and you can't even notice a difference. My dad is good at that stuff though. He brushed off our huge barn, so surely I could talk him into doing my tiny little milk house. 


I was very happy to find a drain in the floor though! I was trying to figure out a way to drill a hole and lay pipes for a drain so it's easier to clean, but once the trash was away we found one already in place! I sure hope it works. 

Sorry guys, I didn't snap any pictures of the inside. 

I also picked up some pallets from the farm store, so soon I can begin transfering some of my hay supply over to the new house to stock up for winter. 


Loving my new house.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 1, 2012)

You could try power washing the sides to get the dirt off.  Sometimes that old dirt can be hard to get off but make sure the setting isn't too strong so not to take off any paint or if its an old mortar building to not disentigrate it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow!!!!  Love the photos...love your place and your goats...and your energy!!!!  So happy for you


----------



## KinderKorner (Jun 8, 2012)

Over the last week we have concrete patched most of the cracks on the front of the milk house, we also painted everything we patched.

Today I'll be going back out, and painting and patching hopefully the rest of the front. 

Cleaned out the floor drains, and they do work. Although it's slow, and I don't know for how long. But I'm happy. 

I sold 2 of my 3 horses. They are going to some friends with children that will give them a good home. Sadly I only got half the price I wanted, so I didn't even cut even with the cost of training I spent on one. But I decided it was worth it for them to go to a good home, where I can visit them.

I'll be sad that I will have to ride alone, and wont be able to have friends come ride with me, and I hope Toby isn't lonely. But last night when Dukie was reaching over the 'electric' fence and nearly getting out, I thought how relieved I'll be to see them go.

They are all three skinny, which is embarassing. :/ They eat a ton, but they haven't gotten to have any pasture time because of no rain. I'll be feeding them double time, so hopefully they can fatten up before they go to their new home. 

My flock of SQ Light Brahmas which I drove 20 hours for them one of or the best breeder in the U.S. got ate the other night by a raccoon.  One hen was still alive, and had to be shot. The birds have been nothing but trouble since I got them 2 years ago. Constantly sick, 2 of the hens were blind, and barely laid eggs. But they were the biggest birds I have ever seen, and beautiful. I was really hoping to hatch a bunch chicks out, and replace them. But I only got a handful of chicks in the last couple years from them. Oh well. 

I need to take some pictures of some of the goat kids for a buyer, so we'll see if I can snap some milk house pictures too.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jun 13, 2012)

I am leaving for the weekend on a float trip. Whoot! Anyway here is an update from last week.

We patched all the cracks on the front,  painted 2 coats on half of it, 1 coat on the door, and painted over the patches on the right before we ran out of paint.







Here is the next side we will be working on. It needs scraped, brushed, washed, patched then painted.  

You can see I have already begun patching the biggest cracks above the windows.






Here is the new and improved front. I bought more paint but I don't know when I'll get time to finish. You can really see the stages in this picture. The right  is just painted over the patches, the bottom has no paint, and the left has two coats. I think the left looks great! (We didn't really do the bottom yet) But it's coming along, slowly but surely.

One of my favorite and best does left today.  Her babies and me miss her.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jun 18, 2012)

Float trip was fun but tiring. I'm glad to be home.

Yesterday we got a lot of progress done on the front of the milkhouse, and I can now say it's 98% painted. 

Tulip one of the 2 bred does I bought kidded today. One buckling. 

The other doe never took.

So basically I paid for 2 bred does, hoping for 4 kids, and I got 1 buckling out of the deal. 

He isn't even special, or beautiful, and he doesn't even have a belly band like his father did. Just a boring brown buckling.

I know it's a risk you take but I'm hoping the breeder will give me a discount on another baby or something, because I'm a bit disappointed to say the least. :/

Tulips udder looks fairly nice though, and her milk comes out very easily and quickly. (Just like her sister Lily) Which is why I wanted the two does in the first place. So if anything, I guess I have another good milker. I'm just a little sad.

I'm already keeping 2 other bucklings from this year, and now I'll have to keep this one because I wanted a Ferguson baby so badly. 

And even sadder is the fact that every buck I have is related, pretty closely too. So I really need to find another buck. That would put me at 8.  Someone has to go, but I haven't decided who yet.

In other news I have a doeling with high production potential that is open for sale. So if anyone is interested in a Registered Kinder Doeling that will be a great milker, let me know!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 18, 2012)

I figured it was time for an update.

The house got appraised, and hopefully we will be closing next week! 

That is if we can sort of the problems that popped up. (The crazy banker suddenly decided he wants a higher interest rate for no reason. So if we can't talk him back down, we will have to start over at another bank)

I pretty much finished painting the front and side of the building. Got the front window frame in.

We have been working on putting up fencing, but even with a borrowed tractor it takes over 45 minutes to dig the hole because the ground is so dry!  

Yesterday we dug a hole for my brace post, and alas the hole was 3 inches too far away. grrr. So now we have to dig it by hand or redig for 45 minutes with the tractor. I'm not sure which is worse. We gave up in fustration after 4 hours of back breaking work and only getting 2 posts in.

We sold a couple bucklings and a doeling. When mom went to drop off a buckling at a buyers house she came back with a doeling and a bucking.  I told her it's bad math to sell one and buy two.


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a lot to catch up on. Sorry for the long post.

Well fence posts are going in, very slowly. I think we have 7 in the ground, and a couple more holes dugs out of the 30 wood posts. 

Soon to be father in law is so sweet.  He goes up there nearly everyday, and just works on stuff. Like mowing, weed eating, cutting down a dead tree, fixing the old lawn mower.... I don't even know he is there, until I notice how lovely the lawn looks, and how my the wild patches of trees are suddenly trimmed. 

Renters got out a week or so ago. Work has begun inside. Fiance got 4 of his friends there for 2 days before they all leave for college. Give 6 men sledge hammers and they make quick work of the destruction that needs to be done. They have 2 of the upstairs rooms gutted, except for parts of the ceilings. Now only like 12 more rooms to go. 

I don't know how we will ever get done in 2 1/2 months before my wedding. Things are crazy around here. Wedding planning is going badly. We haven't even looked at rings, or picked out flowers, music, ceremony, or anything else really. 

House needs to be completely gutted, rewired, and rewalled. Among many others things.

Barns and fencing must be build.

I'm getting overwelmed. 

But today we are closing.  Later than expected, but I figure that just gave us more time without house payments. 

On a sad note. Goatie, my very favorite and first goat, went into labor on tuesday as expected. She is super fat, and was bred as an accident. I had not planned on breeding her anymore because of her weight, and loosing Sara Rabbit my other fat doe, kidding last year. Well I was at Fiances and mom called me home when back feet appeared and she wasn't progressing. 

I got home, and found her struggling. It seems as though she wasn't dialated? I'm not sure, but her rear was tiny, and not big enough for a baby. Never seen it like that. Her tail was all swollen from pushing, but her rear wasn't open/ready for kidding. I have no clue why. I pulled as hard as I could for a while and got the baby out. It's elbows were just bent and stuck and when I pulled hard enough to straighten it out, it slid right out. It was born fully formed and dead, for no apparent reason. A beautiful spotted doeling, with a belly band from none other than Jacob my Pygmy. (Goatie's favorite.) We thought she had been bred to Dandy. She began cleaning it off, calling to it, and nudging it when it didn't respond. Goatie has always been our best mother. She is very protective, gentle, and loving with her babies. She adores them, and still loves her adult babies even now that they have gone on to have their own babies and grand babies. 

 We waited a long time, expecting more because she has always had multiples such as triplets, and she was huge. But no more babies came. I was worried there was more stuck in her, but I bounced and didn't feel anything, and after the Sara Rabbit disaster I decided to let her be. It was late, so I wrapped the dead baby up in a puppy pad and hid it behind the barn for the night. Goatie freaked out when I took her baby away. She cried so loudly, and searched all over the barn for it, but she was too weak from the struggle and eventually laid down and just cried all night. The next morning, Goatie has somehow found her baby, and was standing protectively over it, and had licked it clean. She was making soft, low cries to it, apparently knowing something is wrong. 

I took it and hid it again, this time on the other side of the farm because I had to go to work. She found it again while I was in the shower. I got my mother to bury it while I was at work.

It's now Friday, and she is still wandering aimlessly around the farm, crying soft, heart breaking cries for her baby. She seems to be doing okay as far as no infection or problems. But she is so upset and grieving her baby. It's one of the saddest things I've ever seen. I've never seen an animal mourn this hard before. I nearly cry everytime I go outside and hear her pitiful calling. 

Goatie is very special. She was bought at an animal swap when I still lived in the a subdivision. She slept in the house and was our pet 'dog.' She was potty trained, and stayed in the yard when she ran free to go potty. She does tricks, and HATES other goats. Years later we have since bought a farm, but she still runs free and sleeps on the porch. She goes with me on walks, and follows me as I feed the animals every morning. She still sneaks into the house while we aren't looking, and will knock on the door and then run in when we open it to see who is there. She loves potato chips, and won't eat anything off the ground or if it has been slobered on by animal or human. She comes when called, and adores riding in the car. She can open locks, gates, and doors.  She is the best pet I've ever had, and I'm so thankful she lived through this difficult time. It hurts my heart when I look at her now because she hasn't been herself. I wish I had a baby to give to her, or a way to explain that her kid is gone. 

This week has really shown me how much I love the little booger, and how fast she can be gone. I hope she lives many more happy years, and hopefully if I'm ever brave enough she'll get to have more babies at least one more time someday.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 19, 2012)

Hope Goatie is doing better.  Sorry you lost a baby.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 19, 2012)

That is so sad. Poor Goatie. I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 20, 2012)

That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww that is really sad. Goatie sounds like a really special pet and I hope someday she can have a baby of her own to raise. She sounds like she would be a great mommy. Hugs to you and Goatie.


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 20, 2012)

This was Goatie's 4th kidding, so it's not new to her. She is doing a lot better. She isn't crying anymore, but she is still really clingy to me. 

The house has had it's ups and downs. We did close in it. We got the upstairs all gutted, just need to finish cleaning up the mess and the small details. 

But we took a step backwards. 

A tree had to come down, for when we moved our power line for our new electricity in a month or two. Well father in law (I'm just going to skip the word soon) dropped the tree right on the power line to the house last week. 

So now we are completely without power, and it's not worth the money to pay to have it back hooked up when we are going to rip it out very soon. So now we can't work in the dark, and it's hard to take down the plaster without fans blowing the dust out. 

Electrician is a guy from my church, and he is sweet as can be. I called him almost in tears, and he assured me it would be okay, it would just encourage us to go a little faster. He's coming out today, and is going to go ahead and put in our new panel, and just run one outlet. So we can at least hook a power strip to it and plug in a few things. 

It's not what we planned, but we will make it work. Sadly our pocket book will be a little thinner. 

To get to the place where the panel will be, the living room wall had to be ripped out, so destruction on livingroom has begun. All the walls are almost down and the ceiling is started. 

I can't wait to move onto the next phase of remodeling after the house is gutted. Because I have a lung diease, I can't help with removing the walls because of the dust. I guess I get a good excuse for not working.  But really I feel useless not being able to help. 

Overall I'd say work is going well. The yard is getting cleaned up, trees are coming down, walls are coming out. 

I really need to get some pictures. I wanted before and after pictures of everything, and so far i have nothing. Camera has been acting up, and it's hard to remember to bring it along.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Goatie.  What a wonderful girl she is.


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 21, 2012)

House is coming along.

Sadly I haven't snapped one picture of the entire process. :/ 

I had planned on writing about the whole thing and posting pictures, but it's just too crazy busy around here. 

Anyway. Demolition is complete.  I think.

No more icky insulation, and plaster!  I can breathe again!

Livingroom and bedroom is wired, but not connected yet.

The new roof is half on.

The bathroom is in ruins right now, and is currently getting a new subfloor, and the pipes fixed.

The fence posts are half in.

As you can tell everything is half started. 

Hopefully roof will be done this week.

Next on the list, is building a header, leveling the walls, insulating, wiring, windows, drywalling. 

Our budget is gone, and panic is starting to set in. 

*Prayers needed that we can come up with the money to at least get some walls up and the water and electric running again.* 

My 2nd wedding shower is tomorrow, and I haven't even got anything planned except for food. 

The time is flying by, and stress and craziness is at a high. 

Whew. I'll try to keep some updates going.

On a good note, I think I have 3 wethers sold so that will take some of the extra animals load off. 

I'm excited, and worried all at the same time.

ETA:

The BLUE roof I choose is absolutely beautiful! I'm so glad I didn't let anyone talk me out of it, even when the store workers thought I was crazy. Everyone thinks it looks great. I'll _try_ to get some pictures.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 21, 2012)

don't forget to breathe   Ya'll are getting there . .


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 26, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to come up with some cash so we can continue our house remodel.

I've decided to offer my services.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22000

I'd love to make something for you. Professional and affordable.


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 28, 2012)

The major update that has been going on this week is roof!!!!!










We hired out the tall scary part.

Father, Fiance, and Father in Law have been working on the rest.

Of course it hasn't rained in months, and we get the roof off and it rained for several days. 

It's the most beautiful blue color. Infact I wish it was more blue! It is bluer than the pictures show, but still not bright enough for me. 







Here you can see the color a little better. This is where they got before they had to stop. One little bare patch... Of course it leaked into the bathroom, which was one of the 2 ceiling we are going to save. gr. Hopefully there isn't damage except for some stains we can paint over.

We still have to finish over the bathroom, the front porch, and the ugly tar area over the back porch.






Here you can kind of see the difference of the new roof and the old front porch roof.

When people are trying to find our house we now tell them it's the dumpy looking farmhouse with the crap outside and the new roof.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 28, 2012)

I LOVE the farmhouse.  It has so much character.  And I love the roof.  Wow.  I second the color.


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 28, 2012)

When I was a kid I loved these books called "I Spy"

It was a really busy page, and then you had a list of stuff to try to find in all the junk.

So I decided to make my own little I Spy....


















Here is a a partial list of crap you can currently spot in our large but completely full shed....

150 Bales of hay
1 Toilet
3 Sinks & 2 Vanities
75 Rolls of Insulation
1 Dining Room Table
6 Dining Chairs
1 Computer Chair
1 Fish Tank
30 T-Posts
10 Wooden Posts
4 Bags of Quick Crete
1 Post Hole Digger
1 Weed Eater
2 Lawn Mowers
1 Shower
4 Rolls of Wiring
4 Folding Chairs
4 Tires
1 Dryer
3 Tarps
1 Bed
1 Goat

and a lot more stuff. 

To help you out I even labeled some stuff to get you started.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 29, 2012)

The roof looks great, and such a cool house! Good luck on your endeavor. You'll get there and then what an accomplishment it will be.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)

Looking good and LOL at the eye spy...I spy a chunk of 2x6 and a post hole digger and


----------



## KinderKorner (Oct 1, 2012)

Saturday was my bridesmaid who is getting married in two weeks bachlorette party. Then Sunday I got up at 5 and worked until 12, hurried to a trail ride which I was on until 5.30 then ran back to work from 6-8. I'm pooped, and haven't been at the house all weekend.

Just you let you know, riding horses for 5 hours after not riding for over 3 months is a really bad idea. I'm going to be walking funny for a week.  Poor old Toby had fun, and seemed better off than me surprisingly. But he was a little stinker as usual. It will probably be his last trail ride, and I'm a little sad that my boy is getting up in years.  

I took some pictures of the inside of the house, but they are so dark, dirty, and ugly that I am embarassed to put them up.

The inside of the house looks just like the shed right now. 

I'll be so glad when stuff stops getting moved around, and everything has it's place and the house and shed are clean again.

Father in Law got the open roof covered. 

His brother from IN drove all the way up here to help work on the house. Bless his heart. 

They are there now with Fiance fixing the plumbing, running all the electric, and working on other stuff. I'm excited and kind of scared to see what they've been up to when I get there this evening. They do the work, and just hand me the bill for all the supplies and materials. And I'm thankful, but I'm also broke. So I'm always scared when Father In Law buys things, because he seems to think money is unlimited. 

Me and Dad started insulating the bedroom on saturday morning. We decided to try out some spray foam for some large cracks. We used it and it seemed to work okay, but we both got it all over us. No problem right? We went to wash it off, and no ammount of scrubbing was going to remove it. I read the back, and it only comes off with fingernail polish remover. 



We have none of that, we just ran out.

I tried everything I could think of, gas, paint thinner, alcohol. Nothing worked.

Our hands were super sticky, and by then they were covered with fiberglass and dirt.

I scrubbed so much my hands were sore.

So alas I had to go to the party with BLACK crunchy nasty hands.

I've been picking it off slowly, but my hands still look dirty. Poor dad is still pretty covered.

It was sort of funny. But still annoying. I'm just glad it didn't eat off our hands.

Lesson learned!

Don't get chemicals and stuff on your hands without reading the "Clean Up" warning first!


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 5, 2013)

Holy cow I've been gone for a while. 6 months!

Boy has the time flown.

I've gotten married, and moved into our house. 

It is still very much a work in progress.

We got a couple small pieces of drywall to put up in the living room and dining room and that will be all finished. Still need mud and tape on some of it.

The bedroom is all done except trim.

The kitchen needs a very small amount painted, and the new tile floor needs put in.

The bathroom needs a couple pieces of trim, and the tile floor put in. 

The front porch didn't get roofed before bad weather hit. So that needs finished. 

We are for sure getting there! 

The fence is going along slowly, but we are on the home stretch. The horse pen posts are all in, the goat's is just a little behind.  Need to build my horse a shelter ASAP. He is currently at my parents and his fence is so torn up that he keeps getting out and getting on the road. They & the police are very unhappy. Right now he is locked out in a pasture with no shelter, and it's been snowing. :/

5 goat babies were born last month.

If you remember Meg the frost bite rescue that is ugly. Every year we say we aren't going to breed her anymore, but she alays has such big healthy babies.

Well this year she popped out boy and girl twins. The boy is half black and half white!  He is so beautiful, and we've never had one like him. His personality is so neat too. He is so bold, and often goes wandering by himself, and he isn't scared of anything.

I'll get pictures up as fast as I can. I'm so behind.

Got lots more to share!


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 5, 2013)

Husband got a call on Friday from a place that he applied for so many times they told him not to anymore. Well he hasn't applied in a couple months. They called him in for an interview randomly on monday and he got the job!  It is truely a miracle. It's a much better job than we could have hoped for, and he will be making nearly twice as much as he makes now!

His birthday is on Sunday and he has told me for a last month that he wanted a new job for his birthday. (Thats what he says every year.) Well he finally got his wish! We are so happy, and I'm so proud of him. He starts Monday. 

It's an evening job so we won't see each other during the week since I get off at 3 and he will be going in at 2. But they said when a day shift opens up he can transfer. 

Even more exciting news!

*The St. Louis Zoo * seen my goats online, and called me. They are going to buy some of my goats to use in the Children's Zoo and to train tricks for a goat show! How cool is that!!! They are going to be famous! They are coming on Saturday for a home study, and to meet our babies. Can't wait.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 5, 2013)

So good to hear from you again!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on getting married and DH's new job! Wonderful news about the goats.
Can't wait for picture updates too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow...you've been busy!!!  And yes, you are totally getting there  Congrats to your DH on his job...nice birthday gift


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 12, 2013)

DH started his new job yesterday. He said it wasn't too bad. But he worked an 11 hour shift until nearly 2 am. 

We are both so happy he found a good job, but we are both really sad too. 

He goes into work at 2pm and I don't get off until 3pm. So I won't see him at all from Monday - Thursday. And I'll only see him at church on Sundays because I get up at 5 and go into early. 

I'd love to stay up and visit with him when he gets home, but I just can't make myself stay up until 2am, because I have to get up early every morning for work.

Needless to say, I'll be home alone every evening, and I'm not sure how I am going to handle only seeing him 2 days a week. At all.

They aren't sure when a day job will open up, but I hope it's sooner rather than later. Yesterday was only the first day of me being alone, and I already miss him. Especially since none of my animals are at my house yet, and we don't have internet. So I just sit in my bedroom and piddle around. I hate not being active.

The zoo came out and they seemed to really like the animals.

I was so embarrassed though. We spent days cleaning up the farm. Well my horse got out before they came and had to go out in the front pasture for a couple days, where my nubians and pygmy is temporarily to get bred. Well Toby (the horse) pooped everywhere. And the zoo had a take a picture of the goats shelter for their home study. And instead of taking a picture of the nice clean barn where everyone lives, they took a picture of the little calf hutch the nubians are staying in with poop all around it.  The only messy place on the farm. We just didn't get time to go out there and rake it up.  

Gr. Hopefully we still pass the test. It's not like the nubians are living in filth, it just looked crappy. The people seemed excited about the goats, and didn't act like it was a big deal. But who knows what they were thinking.

They are taking 3 wethers, and also renting our pygmy buck to breed to their nigerians dwarfs. 

Meg's boy is still growing like a weed, and he is so cute. Still no pictures yet. But since I'll be home alone everyday, I should have more time to get out there and take some. I lost my battery charger in the move, but I actually found it yesterday, so stay tuned for pictures. I regret that I haven't taken a single picture of his cute little baby stage. :/


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 13, 2013)

I found my adapter and my battery charger! Lots of pictures to follow!
I apoligize for the goat pictures though. The wind was blowing at outrageous speeds and it was freeezing so they are all wind blown and hunched up. So don't look at their crunched bodies, you can still see how cute they are though.

You all remember meg right?





Who knew something so ugly could make something so cute.





Top shot of "Flash"





Look at that butt! His color is so unique. His tail is black, then brown, then white.





Side shot. Poor cold baby. His white hair is longer and fluffier than the black hair? It looks so funny.





Other side.





His sister was feeling shy. She is just black with the brown grizzling like her mother. I can't decide if I'm keeping her or not. I really like her, but we have a huge waiting list. Especially for doelings.





Some of the ladies huddling to keep warm. They hold their ears so funny when the wind is blowing. 





Interesting little Larka. Mom was black. She was born pure white with a black nose and a black tail. Her skin is pink except her nose. The only goat i've ever owned with pink skin. (You can see her hooves are white) Weirdest thing ever. She has over time gotten darker. She is now a light tan. But she is still a very odd color, lighter than any other kinder i've seen and her color is a very different shade. I'm convinced she is lacking a pigment gene or something. If she was a horse I'd call her a cremello. I wonder if goats can have dilute genes like that.





She looks very wise, and beautiful.





Blue Columbian Brahma "Blue" and Blue Laced Red Wyandotte

Many more pictures to follow!


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 13, 2013)

Noo. I just had a long post typed up with pictures and when I went to reply my internet died. So now I have to redo. Gr.

Well anyway.





"The sisters" Deliah in front, Ellie in back. Both are prego.  Couldn't ask for better personalities in a goat. So calm and quite, never mean or annoying. Even the first time I milked Ellie she didn't kick or fuss, just stood sweetly. They are very snuggly too. They are over a year apart in age and from different dads, but they love each other very much. I regret selling their mom. She has fantastic babies. And she has had triplets and quads since she left my house!





Goatie loves to go for car rides. She gets as much of her as can fit on my lap, and just snuggles right up to me. I don't think she realizes her body takes up the entire truck seat. She can only fit her fat head and a leg on my lap anymore. 





Fence is getting there, but not quick enough. It's about ready to be stretched.





Here is the cool detailing on the front door.





Here is the color scheme for our bedroom. Slate blue walls with black furniture and grey accents.





Kitchen color and kitchen design. Pink, white, and darker green accents. The wall color didn't show up to good in the picture, its a lot lighter in real life. Really pretty shade. Loving my pink flowered dishes, and pig decorations. 





The "rag paint" design in the sun room. The darker color is the same as my kitchen.

The bathroom is my favorite!





We ripped out the old closet and put in an open shelf. It's just messy right now, I plan on getting some baskets in the near future. And YES, our bathroom is done in duckies much to my husbands dismay.





The free vanity. If you look hard you can see my DH's addition to decoration. It's a blue and a yellow duck pokemon. 





I like the smokey fan/light. 





I was skeptical of the mirror at first. We tried a cabinet and a frammed mirror but it didn't fit the space. So we went with this prism mirror. It has a prism border that kind of frames it. You can't really see it but it sparkles rainbow and reminds me of diamonds. Really beautiful. I'm glad I choose to go with it.  You can see the unfinished trim on the wall and the window in the reflection. Still need to put in the floor too.





Don't be too impressed by all the paint. Here is what the dining room looks like currently. Thankfully that corner is the last piece of drywall.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2013)

You have been working hard!!!!  Great photos of the goaties and your house!!!!


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 31, 2013)

So Goatie my fat pet goat is huge. We had decided not to breed for again because she is so overweight, and last time she had problems kidding and lost her kid and it was horrible because she cried for weeks. She LOVES her babies.

Well after months of telling people, "No she isn't pregnent, she is just fat." The other day I noticed something weird. She has a huge udder.  

That danged Goat must have been determined and got bred the day the bucks got out. 

She should be due within a week, and I'm praying it goes smoothly.

Part of me is happy, she is the best mother and really loves her kids. Part of me is worried. She is SO fat. And thats not the babies fault. She's packed on at least 50 pounds or more in the past couple years. If I lost her I'd don't know what I would do.

Ellie and Tulip are both due around the same time.

Delilah is due shortly afterwards, I hope. Her udder isn't growing much, but I really thought I felt babies so we'll see.

Tansy the bred doe we bought a couple years ago still isn't bred. Even though she has been with a several bucks many times. We are going to put her in a pen with our Pygmy because he is aggressive. If she doesn't get bred after a couple months I'll be convinced there is something wrong with her and sell her off. Which I plan on anyway, but I really want some babies first.

We were suppose to get a doe from the breeder to replace her babies we never got, and tulips baby with was one buckling who broke his neck and died. 

But the spotted momma we picked had one non-spotted buckling.  

Not what I was hoping, but he looks beautiful and straight so I may get him anyway. 

Rants over.


----------



## KinderKorner (Apr 29, 2013)

It's been a long time.

A disaster happened here and I haven't felt up to posting it yet. I mentioned my worry in my last post, and it became a reality.

Goatie passed away. 

My Goatie who was the first, and the best goat ever. She was my rotton baby. She thought she was a dog. She did tricks, pulled a cart, loved going on car rides. She ran free, and slept on the front porch, she went on walks with me. She loved going to the park and getting scratched. She always stuck by my side, and had such an attitude. She was smarter than most humans I know.

I was sure she was going to live forever. I can't even count the number of times she got into the grain or chicken feed and it didn't even phase her. 














There will never be another like her. My heart is broken. I cried for days, and even now if I think too much about her I start bawling again. She was my best friend. I'm crying now. Everyday when I feed animals it's so lonely and depressing. She always greeted my car, and followed by me while I did my morning chores. It's too quiet.



We knew she was fat and didn't want to breed her. Well the time came and she easily and quickly birthed quads. 3 boys 1 girl. My worry was over. All were healthy and she loved her babies. 

The next day she was acting off, and then she went back into labor. 

We tried everything. The vets couldn't/wouldn't do anything besides give us some medicines to try. I was so upset. We were loosing her and I couldn't stop it. I would have given my left arm to save her. She was in labor several days. She kicked off her babies, and we knew the end was coming. 

One night she was breathing funny. She was so tried. I sat with her and loved on her. I told her goodbye and left. Part of me knew that was the last night. I regret not staying with her that night, but I was advised to leave her alone so I wouldn't stress her out. Now all I can think of is her dying alone and scared. 

She was in the barn, and in the night I guess she knew it was over and she started to make the long walk to the house. (I think she wanted someone with her. She had always wanted me there when she kidded or wasn't feeling good.) My dad found her at 1am in the yard about half way to the house. 

My dad cried the entire time he buried her. The whole family misses her. It's like part of our family is gone. 

Even in the end, she was still stubborn and strong. She was still drinking, eating, and walking the day she died. I never expected to lose her when she seems so invincible. 

We still don't know what happened. The vets think maybe a uterine tear but we will never know. I felt no more babies in there.
A very similar thing happened to our dear sara rabbit a couple years ago. She was super fat, and also stayed in labor for days before dieing. She had a tumor inside her. Goatie didn't seem to have anything in there. 

I'm so glad her babies are alive and strong. She left us one last gift, her legacy.

We gave two of her babies to a friend because we didn't have enough milk at the time to feed them all.

I kept the girl and we had sold the other boy. But he reminds me so much of Goatie. I fell in love, and I wanted him so badly that I traded the lady that we were selling him to, a registered buckling instead. I lost a sum of money on the deal, but it's worth it to keep something to remember Goatie by. 

His name is Tippy because he is all black with a white tip on his tail. He acts very much like her. And he has her face. 

The girl is Cinderella. She had Goatie's spots. But not the same personality. 

These two have helped ease the pain. They follow me around, and cry for me just like Goatie did so many years ago. 

I know Tippy will never replace her, but I hope I can train him to be smart like his momma and he can keep her memory alive. 


Tulip kidded a boy and a girl.
Tinkerbelle kidded a boy and a girl.
Ellie kidded a boy and a girl.
Delilah kidded a girl.

Tansy is due next. Then Angeliese.

I will try to get pictures soon.


----------



## elevan (Apr 29, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone who reads this will be crying with you.  Glad you kept her offspring.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 29, 2013)

I can hear the pain in your words.  I am so sorry.  Wish there was more we could say to take the hurt away.


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have tears running down my face right now.  I am so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh so sad, I'm so sorry. It's so hard to lose a beloved animal that you were so close to.   It's hard to talk about it, too, without crying.  In time the pain will go away and you will have your happy memories of Goatie, especially when you have her kids to raise for her.


----------



## KinderKorner (May 7, 2013)

Sorry no pictures yet. It's been raining for like a week with more coming. I have some pictures I took a while back but its hard to get them uploaded when my only internet is at my parents or work. (Oh the joys of living in the county with no internet service.) 

Still missing Goatie. I'm loving Tippy & Cinderella though. Cinderella is fat, sweet, and snuggly. Tippy is a wild child. Just like Goatie. He figured out how to get out of the fence already. Just like Goatie. So now everyday when I come feed them I have to throw him over the fence and run when I leave and hope I can make it to the car before he escapes and follows me. 

He's only a few weeks old, and within a few minutes I had already taught him the basis of how to shake.

My fence STILL isn't done. We've been slowly working on that thing for around a year now. How sad. But it is getting close. We got the last of the wooden posts in yesterday. We have to put 3 more braces across, hang 2 more gates, and level all the t-posts. Then we are hiring someone to come and stretch and hang the fence for us. 

My horse is going to have to be boarded for another month. The one month idea already turned into 2 months and now its 3. But I'm going on vacation this month, so I think I'd be better just to leave him there instead of paying someone to come feed him while I'm gone. 

My pasture is so tall already. All this rain has really made the growing crazy. It's over a foot and a half tall in some places. Nice grass too. The neighbor is going to bale it for me, if it ever stops rainging long enough. 

It's finals weeks, and I'm trying to finish a website design job I got. Work has also been super busy. I'll be glad when summer gets here so I hopefully have a little more time to spend on our house.


----------



## KinderKorner (May 8, 2013)

Here is my only picture of all 4 of Goaties babies. 







Tippy and Cinderella are the far left and far right.






Ellie with her snow white babies.






Delilah's girl Samantha who I think is a keeper. 

We have a long line of Sams. We had Sam, Sammie Girl, Sampson & Delilah, and now Samantha. It's tradition. 






Cinderella with her crazy ears. They will level out over time. 






The trouble makers on their Jungle Gym.






Thats Goatie in a nutshell. She always walked everywhere with her hackles up.  Good little Tippy.

More coming...


----------



## KinderKorner (May 8, 2013)

Ellie's kid Cloud. Who is think is a keeper to replace his daddy. He is a rotton thing though, always head butting, and climbing.





Meg's girl who still doesn't have a name.





The buckling I traded for Tippy. He is SO heavy and wide. Pictures can't show, but he is a tank. His new owners named him Bo Jangles.

Sorry no pictures of Tinkerbelles kids, or Tulips girl. 

Tansy and Angeliese are due next. Tansy has been letting babies nurse off her though! She is so crazy. We've never seen that before. He udder is completely flat. Hopefully it will come back before she kids. We might have to seperate her.


----------

